# Merged: I just realized why people hate Kobe



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

*I just realized why people hate Kobe*

Personally, I like Kobe. Let me get this out of the way.

It dawned on me after I watched the dunk on Dwight Howard why people dislike kobe, it's because HE TRIES TO HARD. Have you ever known the kid that tried to hard to be cool? How about the kid that posed after everytime he did something? This all can be perceived as cocky or arrogant, but in actuality the guy tries so hard to be whatever(some people say MJ) that he is bound to turn people off. I say go for it kid...don't hate the player, hate the game. Kobe just happens to be the kid that tries to hard AND has all the talent imaginable. Whether he is posing with his MJ walk or doing a little extra after the dunk to let you know he is good, it all revolves back to the kid everyone hates because he is trying to hard. Does this make sense?


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

People don't hate Kobe, they hate the ones who keep talking about Kobe's life... it's my case ans therefore I never answer to Kobe non ball threads such as:
"Kobe arrived at Staples center after his trial"
"Kobe had breakfast at 8.00 a.m this morning"
"Kobe cheats on his wife"


Everybody admits Kobe is a fantastic player and someone who got through very tough things in his private life and we all know he has a great heart for the game... but he's not MJ and some fans want us to admit he is better than MJ but my position will never change: "It's already been done Kobe, and it's been done better"


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Hmm... Personally, my take on why people hate Kobe so much can be seen in the music industry. 

I can compare Kobe to "Mainstream Rock" which underground people hate because most new mainstream rock comes from underground bands that people thought of as their 'own little private band'. Eventually, Kobe got marketed after a few years in the league, and underground rock became mainstream. People start calling the underground bands sell-outs for signing with a major record company, but in all honesty, they just hate it that their 'own band' was becoming everyone's band. 

Most basketball fans who we can compare to "underground rock fans" are the ones who just don't like marketed players. Their favorite players are usually future superstars who they will eventually hate because they started 'becoming too passive' or 'becoming too selfish'. 

I don't know if I made sense, but I hope I did. 

:twocents:


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: I just realized why people hate Kobe*

People hate Kobe because he's successful. It's as simple as that. Believe it or not, there are just as many people who like Kobe, if not more. He's all an allstar, he's always an all leaguer, He's a winner, he's been priviledged his whole life, he's smart, he's charismatic, etc.... all those things make people like you, but they can also make people hate on you.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

Then we hate all the bball players.... (all of them are succesful, famous, rich... compared to us)
And we are in here talking of basketball coz we hate all those players but we love the game.
It was just ironic but you still make some sense... you just have to develop a bit more... like why do a lot of people hate Kobe while a lot of people loved MJ ???(except Starks of course)

Answer that question please... there nothing you mentionned Kobe has MJ ain't got (famous, smart...)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

I don't hate Kobe, I think he's a fantastic player. 

The only thing I don't like is that recently, they talk so much about him personally rather then him as a player. The whole rape case, thats a different thing, that is something that is going to be in the news no matter what. 

But I am totally sick of hearing about all the drama between him and shaq and him and phil and all the rest. Thats done, shaq and phil are gone, and its time to stop talking about that all the time. I know its not just Kobe doing it, and I'm also tired of all the interviews with Shaq bringing it up, and all the interviews with Phil bringing it up. Its just time to stop with it all.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Kobe would have a ton of less haters if he was traded to the Grizzlies or something. Look at what happened to a lot of Shaq's haters.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBobZ</b>!
> Then we hate all the bball players.... (all of them are succesful, famous, rich... compared to us)
> And we are in here talking of basketball coz we hate all those players but we love the game.
> It was just ironic but you still make some sense... you just have to develop a bit more... like why do a lot of people hate Kobe while a lot of people loved MJ ???(except Starks of course)
> ...


There are alot of similarities between Jordan and Kobe and that in itself is a reason why people hate Kobe. They hate the comparision, and they hate the simililarities for the same reasons people hated Jordan. People still hate Jordan to this day, but not nearly as many as those who hated him in the late 80's early 90's. _Only a few are still silly enough to hate on Mike cause let's face it, he's finished and he accomplished everything a professional basketball player could._ They are the best of the best, they do it all, it's hard to criticize their games because their is minimal room for correction. Don't get me wrong these guys are not perfect players, but they do much more than your average basketball player can. 

About the success, I don't mean successful like any ole guy who makes it to the league. Sure that is an acheivement of it's own, but it's nothing compared to those who win championship rings, those who are allstars, those who win all league reckognition, those who are so popular they are constantly in the media eye, used to be Kobe's impact on the marketing world, amongst other things. There are very few NBA player who have all that, those who do have their fair share of haters.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

Pretty good analysis IV

I love both MJ and Kobe but as I'm a Spurs fan I love to hate Kobe but I guarantee you every single time the Spurs play the Lakers I realise what an awesome player he is... it was the same damn thing in the 90's (I was rooting for the Knicks, my second favorite team).

I place myself in the same category as ToddMacCulloch11, not a Kobe hater but someone tired of all that's going on around him.
But hell what a player ! He is freaking sick


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Exactly. He comes off as someone who tries too hard to be cool with his whole personality on and off the court. It has nothing to do with success. Some of the most hated players ever never won a title, and vice versa.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

You're a former Knicks fan too? Man, I used to love Ewing, Starks, Oak, Smith, Harper, and the boys.... but Michael Jordan would tear their asses apart every year. So I understand how people dislike or even hate on Kobe. I used to feel the same way about Mike, mostly because I was young, frustrated, and disappointed in my team.... but once Dennis Rodman went to the bulls _(one of my fav of all time)_ I had no choice but to admire Mike for the great player he was. If Kobe matures into more of a team player, and find his way back on a championship team, most of those same haters will have no choice but to respect the kid.

..... dude, I'm reminising and having heart ache of those 90's Knicks teams, why'd you have to big that up.  :grinning:


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> Exactly. He comes off as someone who tries too hard to be cool with his whole personality on and off the court. It has nothing to do with success. Some of the most hated players ever never won a title, and vice versa.


We wouldn't discuss Kobe Bryant at all if he weren't successful. Success has everything to do with why people hate him. Imagine Kobe had no success, and he was still arrogant, and cocky..... wouldn't that make him someone like... Ricky Davis?


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

Yeah the Knicks were awesome in the 90's.. such a shame Mike wouldn't let them win the East at least once...
Still and I'm beeing honnest... as much I hated Shaq I never hated Kobe... I admit he made me torn apart a few objects in my appartment (so did MJ) but I always respected the player and the guy. I never got pissed more than that with his attitudes even if sometimes it's BS (whereas players like KMart really annoy me).
As long as it deals with the game and that you are a true competitor I don't care you speak bad on the court or whatsoever... I hate when it's BS for free? that's about it


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> We wouldn't discuss Kobe Bryant at all if he weren't successful. Success has everything to do with why people hate him. Imagine Kobe had no success, and he was still arrogant, and cocky..... wouldn't that make him someone like... Ricky Davis?


People do hate Ricky Davis. If they heard about him everyday they would be reminded of that hate, but he is not as successful as Kobe, so its forgotten. Its two seperate things, Kobe is hated and Kobe is successful, but he isnt hated because he is successful. Theres a huge difference.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

the easiest reason is that he's had it too easy. everything. he didn't struggle. from birth till now, it's been set up for him to succeed.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Why are you trying to figure out why Kobe's hated? Does it even matter? As far as Kobe being smart... eh, he did have a whole rape trial you know? That seemed kind of dumb (or lacking in common sense).

You don't snow plow nobodies, ya big dummy.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Oh and why would anyone hate Ricky Davis? He's not a bad guy whatsoever. He just doesn't give a **** what people think about him and is going to play his game.


----------



## Don Corleone (Sep 24, 2004)

People hate Kobe? :sigh: 

That's pretty messed up. He does everything so well, he can dominate games, he can get everyone involved, he can throw down the sickest dunks, he can shut down any SG, he can break anyones ankles, he already has 3 rings and he is still so young. 

I am glad he is a Laker for life.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> People do hate Ricky Davis. *If they heard about him everyday they would be reminded of that hate, but he is not as successful as Kobe, so its forgotten.*


You just said it yourself. Read what you wrote. People hate Ricky, but are not reminded of that hate... WHY? Because he is not as successful as Kobe. If Kobe was not successful, you'd forget about hating on him so much..... ala Ricky Davis.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> the easiest reason is that he's had it too easy. everything. he didn't struggle. from birth till now, it's been set up for him to succeed.


He's not the first or only player to be 'set up to succeed.'

Magic Johnson was set up to succeed.
Tim Duncan was set up to succeed.

Not many people hate on them for having the same good fortune as Kobe. Most people can credit each for being an outstanding prospect at the right time, which could also be explained as setting themselves up to succeed.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

People hate Kobe because he killed baby Jesus.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> You just said it yourself. Read what you wrote. People hate Ricky, but are not reminded of that hate... WHY? Because he is not as successful as Kobe. If Kobe was not successful, you'd forget about hating on him so much..... ala Ricky Davis.


No, you just missed the difference. Read what I wrote again more carefully. Kobe isn't hated *because* he is successful. He is successful, and he is hated, but they don't tie together.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> He's not the first or only player to be 'set up to succeed.'
> ...


neither grew up with privilege like kobe. magic johnson came from the inner city. duncan came from the virgin islands, and proved himself as a dominant force with 4 years of college ball.

kobe was a privileged kid who was thrust into the stardome before he fully earned it. 

there's more to it than that that separates him from a magic and a duncan, but it's a start. duncan inspires less on both sides of the spectrum.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

A bunch of non-haters sitting around trying to understand hate?
F!

If you wanted to know why people hate Kobe, you could just ask a hater, like myself.

1. Kobe is a nerd.
2. Nerds get their pants pulled down.

He just so goddamn annoying. He does try too hard.

And also he is a vacant husk of humanity. He has spent all of these years playing basketball, but he never figured out who HE was in life or on the basketball court.

To me, he's the Michael Jackson of basketball. Too much success too early, and he didn't really learn how to funtion like a normal human being. And to me that comes across in his basketball game.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Oh and why would anyone hate Ricky Davis? He's not a bad guy whatsoever. He just doesn't give a **** what people think about him and is going to play his game.


Because he's immature and makes boneheaded moves on the basketball court. It was a sad thing to see Lebron as an 18 year old come to the Cavs and act like the adult that Ricky should have been.


----------



## chapi (Apr 4, 2003)

he's amazing player but he needs to shut up...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> People hate Kobe because he killed baby Jesus.


:laugh:


----------



## Don Corleone (Sep 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> Because he's immature and makes boneheaded moves on the basketball court. It was a sad thing to see Lebron as an 18 year old come to the Cavs and act like the adult that Ricky should have been.


People watched the Cavs pre-Lebron?


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> People hate Kobe because he killed baby Jesus.


:laugh:

you wild as ****! :laugh:


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> 
> 
> No, you just missed the difference. Read what I wrote again more carefully. Kobe isn't hated *because* he is successful. He is successful, and he is hated, but they don't tie together.


how do they not tie together. Read what you wrote again.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This bears stating though in relation to futuristxen's post. If we could delve deep into regular people's lives and see all their warts, I imagine, you'd find many people with the same annoyances you have with Kobe.

As to calling Kobe a nerd, that's funny. I mean why would anyone who posts on a message board regularly (myself included) call an NBA basketball player a nerd is beyond me. We're all nerds. 

Although, I did call Mongolmike a nerd, because he is one.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> 
> 
> neither grew up with privilege like kobe. magic johnson came from the inner city. duncan came from the virgin islands, and proved himself as a dominant force with 4 years of college ball.
> ...


I wasn't refering to privelege as far as social status. When you mentioned 'set up to succeed' I took that as he came into the league on a team that could contend for the title. Magic did that, Duncan did that, Kobe did too. 

If people hate Kobe because he grew up outside the city or they believe 'he didn't prove hiimself to be worthy' IMO, he did in high school, anytime Jerry West is targeting you out of high school, and is willing to trade a proven all league defender to make room for you along with a championship center... you've proven something. Plus, there are many nba players that didn't grow up poor, who hates them, and don't you think that's a shallow reason to hate someone?


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> how do they not tie together. Read what you wrote again.


I think I made my point clear. They don't hate him because he is successful. A lot of players are more successful than Kobe, and aren't hated. It's really quite obviously not the reason why Kobe is hated.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> I wasn't refering to privelege as far as social status. When you mentioned 'set up to succeed' I took that as he came into the league on a team that could contend for the title. Magic did that, Duncan did that, Kobe did too.
> ...


just look at the circumstances in totality. don't rationalize pieces away. i'm not saying it's not a shallow reason, or legit reason, just a reason. he was the kid with the silver spoon, who then stepped in more do-do, and before we knew it, was on top of the world and winning titles and being compared to mj. and was cocky about it. 

yes, he works hard, and plays great. and alot of other players have had many similar characteristics. but if you want to simply understand some of the psychology behind why he's a polarizing figure, look at his entire set of circumstances.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

I really don't think people would hate Kobe as much if he hadn't been voted an All-Star starter in 1998 at 19 years of age, when he wasn't even a starter on the Lakers yet.

I think that bred a lot of the hate for him. Like he had it too easy. Similar to what kflo's been saying.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re: I just realized why people hate Kobe*



> Originally posted by <b>compsciguy78</b>!
> Personally, I like Kobe. Let me get this out of the way.
> 
> It dawned on me after I watched the dunk on Dwight Howard why people dislike kobe, it's because HE TRIES TO HARD. Have you ever known the kid that tried to hard to be cool? How about the kid that posed after everytime he did something? This all can be perceived as cocky or arrogant, but in actuality the guy tries so hard to be whatever(some people say MJ) that he is bound to turn people off. I say go for it kid...don't hate the player, hate the game. Kobe just happens to be the kid that tries to hard AND has all the talent imaginable. Whether he is posing with his MJ walk or doing a little extra after the dunk to let you know he is good, it all revolves back to the kid everyone hates because he is trying to hard. Does this make sense?


People hate kobe because people make posts like ^ and are all over Kobe 24/7 that its ridiculous.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

kobe is amazing but people just find little things so they can hate on him. Some people hate the Lakers so they hate kobe. I hate the spurs and tim duncan no differnt. But there are alot of laker/kobe haters out there


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> People hate Kobe because he killed baby Jesus.


So Kobe killed ODB? I'm a Kobe hater too now.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> 
> 
> just look at the circumstances in totality. don't rationalize pieces away. i'm not saying it's not a shallow reason, or legit reason, just a reason. he was the kid with the silver spoon, who then stepped in more do-do, and before we knew it, was on top of the world and winning titles and being compared to mj. and was cocky about it.
> ...


No one can help who they are or how they are brought up. It's shallow for people to hate him because he's priveleged. If Kobe was from the streets and been cocky he'd be no different than any other basketball great with skills. All great players are cocky to some extent. You talk about the totality of circumstance, that's a good point because it also ties into my believe that if he were not successful, no one would care because that's also a part of the sum of why people hate Kobe. IMO, the success is the icing in the cake and without it... all other components would be irrelavant.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> I think I made my point clear. They don't hate him because he is successful. A lot of players are more successful than Kobe, and aren't hated. It's really quite obviously not the reason why Kobe is hated.


Your point is not clear. And there's no point in going back and forth about what you wrote. It is written. Your just kidding yourself, every player who is successful has a base of haters. Every player!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> Your point is not clear. And there's no point in going back and forth about what you wrote. It is written. Your just kidding yourself, every player who is successful has a base of haters. Every player!


This is true. I mean does anyone really hate Scott Padgett or Calvin Booth? :laugh:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> This is true. I mean does anyone really hate Scott Padgett or Calvin Booth? :laugh:


If you asked John, I would bet he can't stand Calvin Booth and his freaking nose! freaking face!


----------



## Lakers6010 (Mar 18, 2003)

People hate Kobe because he raped their pets


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Honestly I love what Kobe does on the court, and I love seeing him put that extra effort to make himself "look cool" by dunking over people and making clutch shots. I mean I used to be a Vince Carter fan, and I just wish he would try half as hard as Kobe to pull off some show-stopper moves during the game. 

With that being said, I hate Kobe for everything that happens off the court, he's a whiny kid who's spoiled by his own success, and can't shut up about it. The media has a lot to do with shaping his image too, but overall he's just not a very good role model. 

Oh actually I do hate something about him on the court - I can't stand how he complains whenever the refs don't give him a foul call :upset:


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

simplified reason people hate on Kobe 

sucess (money+hype+talent+controversy)
------------------------------------------------------ 
age


= haters


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> Oh actually I do hate something about him on the court - I can't stand how he complains whenever the refs don't give him a foul call :upset:


Pretty much every high-level NBA player does that. Even Duncan. Or should I say, especially Duncan?


----------



## Lakers6010 (Mar 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> Honestly I love what Kobe does on the court, and I love seeing him put that extra effort to make himself "look cool" by dunking over people and making clutch shots. I mean I used to be a Vince Carter fan, and I just wish he would try half as hard as Kobe to pull off some show-stopper moves during the game.
> 
> With that being said, I hate Kobe for everything that happens off the court, he's a whiny kid who's spoiled by his own success, and can't shut up about it. The media has a lot to do with shaping his image too, but overall he's just not a very good role model.
> ...



That's a terrible post.
You my friend just got a 1 star rating


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> 
> 
> Pretty much every high-level NBA player does that. Even Duncan. Or should I say, especially Duncan?


Duncan does whine a lot, but to his defense, he gets whacked a lot. My main problem with Duncan is that he gets away with over the back fouls and has been for years.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

This thread is starting to give me heart ache, I going to go take my pills and lay down.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: I just realized why people hate Kobe*



> Originally posted by <b>BallBiologist</b>!
> 
> 
> People hate kobe because people make posts like ^ and are all over Kobe 24/7 that its ridiculous.


Now now ballsackbiologist, play nice... :starwars:

The reason for this thread is not because I am a Kobe homer or Komer(I like that term). 

The reasons are few and simple

1) I knew I would get many people posting on my thread and it boosts my ego 

2) One of my good friends is the biggest Kobe homer ever and I am tired of it.

3) It seems like every thread on this forum is about Kobe. It gets boring after awhile. I wanted to find a thread that would enlighten people on why others hate Kobe and then this thread would finalize a lot of the BS that goes on. Then maybe people would post about other things. My attempt may have been feeble, but it was noble.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> A bunch of non-haters sitting around trying to understand hate?
> F!
> 
> ...


kobe is the "Michael Jackson of basketball" 

I love that quote. I am going to put that on my sig with the permission of future, who BTW is the greatest poster bar none I have ever seen on BBB.net, besides myself of course.

Becuz I said that does this make me a future homer, or a fomer? :whoknows:


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> This thread is starting to give me heart ache, I going to go take my pills and lay down.


What happened to the "go for the jugular" IV that used to tear people apart. I miss the vicious IV. All these Kobe haters are wearing on you.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakers6010</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when will you get banned....


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: I just realized why people hate Kobe*



> Originally posted by <b>compsciguy78</b>!
> 3) It seems like every thread on this forum is about Kobe. It gets boring after awhile. I wanted to find a thread that would enlighten people on why others hate Kobe and then this thread would finalize a lot of the BS that goes on. Then maybe people would post about other things. My attempt may have been feeble, but it was noble.


Been there, done that.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> This bears stating though in relation to futuristxen's post. If we could delve deep into regular people's lives and see all their warts, I imagine, you'd find many people with the same annoyances you have with Kobe.
> 
> As to calling Kobe a nerd, that's funny. I mean why would anyone who posts on a message board regularly (myself included) call an NBA basketball player a nerd is beyond me. We're all nerds.
> ...


^^^True NERD HERE folks!
F!

Naw. But really. I just like to call people nerds and drop my aqua teen hunger force line about them getting their pants pulled down.

Kobe is a nerd though.

And people like Kobe in real life annoy me too. There are definitely some like it. You just want to punch their teeth down their wind hole sometimes.

And compsciguy78 you are too kind. You can quote or misquote me to your hearts content. You have my permission. Respek! *fist bump*
(incidentally, does writing out *fist bump* make you a nerd? I think it does. Shame on me. And shame on you for reading this far through my post).


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

Really, it's this simple... Kobe has received an unprecedented amount of media coverage for someone who was the second option on a dynasty team.

To use an analogy, Kobe get MJ coverage but he's just Scottie.

Now he has his own team, there's an expectation that he'll magically waltz into the playoffs, despite having proven nothing by himself. Really, he's just akin to TMac right now.


----------



## BigMike (Jun 12, 2002)

I hate Kobe because he's a cocky, arrogant piece of **** whose style of play contradicts everything I like about basketball.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BigMike</b>!
> I hate Kobe because he's a cocky, arrogant piece of **** whose style of play contradicts everything I like about basketball.


What's not to like about his style of play?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Why would anyone hate Kobe? They've got some great steaks.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> 
> 
> What's not to like about his style of play?


Not that I particularly care much for this topic of conversation, the reason people hate his style of play is because he imitates it all from MJ. If Kobe could just be himself, people might respect his game alot more

That's just my take on it


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> Not that I particularly care much for this topic of conversation, the reason people hate his style of play is because he imitates it all from MJ. If Kobe could just be himself, people might respect his game alot more
> ...


I've always seen that as one of the most asinine reasons to hate Kobe.

If he has the skillset and talent to imitate *the greatest player ever* on the court, then why the hell *shouldn't* he?


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> 
> 
> I've always seen that as one of the most asinine reasons to hate Kobe.
> ...


Just for the record, that isnt the reason I hate Kobe

Anyway, I think that the whole talk of Kobe being the next Jordan ever since he was 19 has gotten to his head, and now he is trying his best to get the attention and success by mocking everything Jordan. I can understand that someone would grow up wanting to be like MJ, but when you take it as far as to copy his mannerisms and such, that is where the hate comes from, he is trying to be someone he isnt

I also remember watching Sportscentury on Kobe a while ago and he said that he grew up not liking Michael Jordan, he said he was a Laker/Magic Johnson fan and it broke his heart when MJ and the Bulls beat the Lakers in the 91 Finals. Now if Kobe hasnt even ever liked Jordan, then why copy his game? I wouldent ever copy someone I dont like. He was a huge Magic Johnson fan, I dont see why he didnt copy his style of play instead

Oh well, the main reason people hate Kobe is because of his off-court antics and his fans that overrate him, and I suppose the mocking of MJ's every move is a factor as well


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> Anyway, I think that the whole talk of Kobe being the next Jordan ever since he was 19 has gotten to his head, and now he is trying his best to get the attention and success by mocking everything Jordan. I can understand that someone would grow up wanting to be like MJ, but when you take it as far as to copy his mannerisms and such, that is where the hate comes from, he is trying to be someone he isnt.


Yeah. I was specifically talking about Kobe imitating MJ on the court, though.

I started tuning out most of the "Kobe is just a wannabe MJ" claims, anyway, when a bunch of Kobe-haters starting stating that Kobe "smiles like MJ" and "chews gum like MJ."

Doesn't get much sillier than that.



> I also remember watching Sportscentury on Kobe a while ago and he said that he grew up not liking Michael Jordan, he said he was a Laker/Magic Johnson fan and it broke his heart when MJ and the Bulls beat the Lakers in the 91 Finals. Now if Kobe hasnt even ever liked Jordan, then why copy his game? I wouldent ever copy someone I dont like. He was a huge Magic Johnson fan, I dont see why he didnt copy his style of play instead


Copying Magic's "style" is fairly hard because you need ungodly court vision. Magic was a PG. Kobe is an SG. Kobe's talent allowed him to copy MJ (the GOAT), so he did. Once again, I see no problem with this. What perimeter player wouldn't want to emulate MJ? Seriously.

By the way, Kobe has stated several times that MJ was his idol growing up. 



> Oh well, the main reason people hate Kobe is because of his off-court antics and his fans that overrate him, and I suppose the mocking of MJ's every move is a factor as well


I don't much care that people don't like Kobe for his attitude or off-the-court antics, but the wannabe MJ statements need to stop. I think that most of the people who state the latter as the main reason they hate Kobe simply can't stand the fact that he's the closest player to MJ in the league right now.


----------



## J19 (Nov 16, 2004)

Kobe haters and Kobe lovers obsess over Kobe too much, go find something else too I don't know how Kobe plays basketball with all you guys hanging on his balls


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Re: I just realized why people hate Kobe*



> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> People hate Kobe because he's successful. It's as simple as that. Believe it or not, there are just as many people who like Kobe, if not more. He's all an allstar, he's always an all leaguer, He's a winner, he's been priviledged his whole life, he's smart, he's charismatic, etc.... all those things make people like you, but they can also make people hate on you.





The problem with that theory is that not every successful player is hated to the extremes of Kobe Bryant. For example, Tim Duncan. Is Tim Duncan hated with a passion? No, and it's because of his personality (Or lack of). Kobe Bryant is hated for his personality more than anything.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah. I was specifically talking about Kobe imitating MJ on the court, though.
> ...


I understand where you are coming from. But sometimes it does seem pretty obvious that he mimics Jordan alot and alot of people tend to notice it....either that is the case or Kobe is like Jordan's doppelganger or something :laugh: 

But actually I dont think people hate Kobe because "he is the closest thing to MJ", because that is probably fairly obvious, he may be the closest thing to Jordan in the league, but he is still miles apart from Jordan, as is everyone else in the league. What bothers people is when Laker fans overrate Kobe and say he is either better than Jordan or he is as good as Jordan. The funny thing is, had the media and fans never started labeling him the next Jordan, he would just be another star guard in the league right now like an Iverson, McGrady or Pierce. But since he has all these comparisons to MJ (Mainly from the mannerisms and style of play) people are expecting him to do too much and are expecting him to take the Lakers from the bottom to the top, and while it's possible, it likely won't happen

Anyway, I don't see why it bothers anyone if someone hates Kobe, most of the hate has nothing to do with him on the court, it's mostly about him off the court. But I do have a problem with people not hating other players such as Damon Stoudamire and Jason Kidd (Extreme idiotic pot head and Wife Beater) Oh yeah and Qyntel Woods (Animal Abuser)

If you're going to hate 1 guy for his off-court problems, you need to hate the others as well. I know I do. It just bugs me that these professional athletes have so much money and they are spoiled rotten, yet they go out and do alot of stupid and idiotic things that could screw these guys careers up I don't think these guys realize how much us normal people would love to be in their shoes and have everything handed to us on a silver platter

Oh well :sigh:


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> I understand where you are coming from. But sometimes it does seem pretty obvious that he mimics Jordan alot and alot of people tend to notice it....either that is the case or Kobe is like Jordan's doppelganger or something :laugh:


He does mimic Jordan. No one can deny that. But people are too ridiculous about their "similarities". "Smiles like MJ"? Excuse me? "Chews gum like MJ" is also very popular, and it's fascinating that people believe Kobe is actually ripping off the intricate way in which Michael Jordan moved his jaws and grinded his teeth.

Let that sink in for a bit. Chews... his gum... like MJ.



> But actually I dont think people hate Kobe because "he is the closest thing to MJ", because that is probably fairly obvious, he may be the closest thing to Jordan in the league, but he is still miles apart from Jordan, as is everyone else in the league. What bothers people is when Laker fans overrate Kobe and say he is either better than Jordan or he is as good as Jordan. The funny thing is, had the media and fans never started labeling him the next Jordan, he would just be another star guard in the league right now like an Iverson, McGrady or Pierce. But since he has all these comparisons to MJ (Mainly from the mannerisms and style of play) people are expecting him to do too much and are expecting him to take the Lakers from the bottom to the top, and while it's possible, it likely won't happen


Believe me, many people take issues with the fact that Kobe is the closest player to MJ, and maybe ever. I've seen it.

And it was the media much more so than Laker fans that incessently compared him to MJ anyway. I won't deny that a good amount of Laker fans got into the whole "Kobe is MJ" deal, but they got the brunt of the criticism when it should've been the media for propagating it.



> Anyway, I don't see why it bothers anyone if someone hates Kobe, most of the hate has nothing to do with him on the court, it's mostly about him off the court. But I do have a problem with people not hating other players such as Damon Stoudamire and Jason Kidd (Extreme idiotic pot head and Wife Beater) Oh yeah and Qyntel Woods (Animal Abuser)
> 
> If you're going to hate 1 guy for his off-court problems, you need to hate the others as well. I know I do. It just bugs me that these professional athletes have so much money and they are spoiled rotten, yet they go out and do alot of stupid and idiotic things that could screw these guys careers up I don't think these guys realize how much us normal people would love to be in their shoes and have everything handed to us on a silver platter


Yeah. People who bring up Kobe's adultery as a reason for hating him usually scurry away quick when you mention that MJ committed adultery too.

Either that, or they tell you to stop comparing Kobe to MJ.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> "Smiles like MJ"? Excuse me? "Chews gum like MJ"


That is pretty ludacris



> And it was the media much more so than Laker fans that incessently compared him to MJ anyway


That's what I meant, the Media are the ones who started off calling the guy the next MJ and saying that he was better than MJ was at 19 and 20, etc.. and the fans then started to feed off of that and started to believe it themselves after a while. The media is too quick to label someone the next "Jordan" these days and I guess the way Kobe carried himself looked alot like that of MJ and the media noticed it



> Yeah. People who bring up Kobe's adultery as a reason for hating him usually scurry away quick when you mention that MJ committed adultery too


Well anyone can argue that about 95% of athletes cheat on their wives, but alot of people have proof from Kobe actually admitting it, and the fact that he was accused of rape is another strong reason. We don't have a clue if he raped the woman or not and will never know, and the haters sure won't give him the benefit of the doubt, and they really don't have to either, because we honestly don't know what happened

This is just the way things will always be. I think the Laker fans might need to start accepting the fact that Kobe will be hated by many and loved by many. There are tons of NBA players and other athletes out there that are Hated just as much as Kobe, but Kobe just happens to be the spotlight of the NBA right now so he is the main focus

I was watching some of that American Music Awards show and when Kobe got up there on stage, you could hear alot of cheers and also alot of boo's. The show took place in LA, so even alot of people in LA don't even like the guy

I am however a little annoyed by the fact that Kobe didnt start getting these gigs such as announcing awards at awards shows untill after he was accused of Rape :whoknows:


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> our point is not clear. And there's no point in going back and forth about what you wrote. It is written. Your just kidding yourself, every player who is successful has a base of haters. Every player!


Do I have to spell it out for you? Come on man, meet me half way and atleast be rational about your favorite player. 

Look, every player who is successful is hated to some degree, but that goes completely without saying. Nobody really considers Garnett the most hated player on the site, Duncan isn't the most hated player on the site, Kobe is hated more than Shaq. Those three guys have had more success than Kobe. Success has nothing to do with it. 

For some reason, you refuse to see his hate and success seperately. 

Carmelo Anthony and Michael Olowokandi are way more hated than Duncan and Garnett, do you think its because of success? No, its because they are selfish and greedy. Any success Melo and Kandi achieve over the course of their career is achieved inspite of being hated.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> That is pretty ludacris
> ...


Well, Kobe's amazing play had a lot to do with it as well. 



> Well anyone can argue that about 95% of athletes cheat on their wives, but alot of people have proof from Kobe actually admitting it, and the fact that he was accused of rape is another strong reason. We don't have a clue if he raped the woman or not and will never know, and the haters sure won't give him the benefit of the doubt, and they really don't have to either, because we honestly don't know what happened


MJ admitted it too. MJ also gambled a huge amount. No one's perfect.

The law's on Kobe's side anyway. He was cleared of charges, so the haters can keep on calling him a rapist all they want. Kobe won't be going to jail for it, or anything really, except maybe having to give up some pocket change.



> This is just the way things will always be. I think the Laker fans might need to start accepting the fact that Kobe will be hated by many and loved by many. There are tons of NBA players and other athletes out there that are Hated just as much as Kobe, but Kobe just happens to be the spotlight of the NBA right now so he is the main focus


Kobe would be far less hated if he wasn't a Laker. I have no doubt about that.



> I am however a little annoyed by the fact that Kobe didnt start getting these gigs such as announcing awards at awards shows untill after he was accused of Rape :whoknows:


Kobe's appeared on several shows before. In fact, his public appearances have taken a big nosedive since the rape allegations, understandably.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Well, Kobe's amazing play had a lot to do with it as well


I was talking about Kobe when he was 19, and at 19 he wasnt anywhere near Jordan's level, nor was he playing "amazing", that didnt come untill about 1999



> MJ admitted it too. MJ also gambled a huge amount. *No one's perfect*.


I guess not



> Kobe's appeared on several shows before. In fact, his public appearances have taken a big nosedive since the rape allegations, understandably


Hmmm, Intersting, I don't remember Kobe ever being on any Award shows announcing awards and what not before the Rape Alligations  

Oh well, it's not really important anyway


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> I was talking about Kobe when he was 19, and at 19 he wasnt anywhere near Jordan's level, nor was he playing "amazing", that didnt come untill about 1999


No, the "Kobe is better than MJ at the same age" statements didn't come until the three-peat.



> Hmmm, Intersting, I don't remember Kobe ever being on any Award shows announcing awards and what not before the Rape Alligations


Oh, I didn't think you meant literally announcing the award at the award show. I think he may have done that at the People's Choice Awards or something, though. Don't remember.

Anyway, I think it's completely coincidental that Kobe is only now announcing an award. I don't think the AMA is thinking "hey, this guy was accused of rape and became a household name, let's have him announce an award!"


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> No, the "Kobe is better than MJ at the same age" statements didn't come until the three-peat


I didnt mean the "Kobe is better than MJ" statements, I mean the Kobe comparisons to MJ. But I do however remember the media hyping up the 1998 All-Star Game in which Kobe got in and was going to face off against Jordan and they were talking about how much Kobe was like MJ, and that was just his 2nd year. I also remember during the 2000 Finals against the Pacers where I think it was the LA Times had said something along the lines of "Kobe is better at 19 than Jordan" and that line was so funny because MJ was actually in College at 19



> Anyway, I think it's completely coincidental that Kobe is only now announcing an award. I don't think the AMA is thinking "hey, this guy was accused of rape and became a household name, let's have him announce an award!"


That is one big coincidence


----------



## BigMike (Jun 12, 2002)

> What's not to like about his style of play?


He shoots. 

And shoots.

And shoots and shoots and shoots and shoots and shoots and shoots and shoots and shoots and shoots and shoots and shoots and shoots and shoots and shoots and shoots and shoots and shoots and shoots and shoots and shoots and shoots and shoots and shoots and shoots and shoots and shoots and shoots and shoots and shoots and shoots and shoots.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

This is a glorious day for the ol' futuristxen.

A 6 page thread about hating Kobe, and 3 threads about how great Lebron is(with polls to match!).

The only thing that would make it better is if ODB wasn't dead.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> I didnt mean the "Kobe is better than MJ" statements, I mean the Kobe comparisons to MJ. But I do however remember the media hyping up the 1998 All-Star Game in which Kobe got in and was going to face off against Jordan and they were talking about how much Kobe was like MJ, and that was just his 2nd year. I also remember during the 2000 Finals against the Pacers where I think it was the LA Times had said something along the lines of "Kobe is better at 19 than Jordan" and that line was so funny because MJ was actually in College at 19


Kobe was compared a bit to MJ early on, but I don't think a lot of people got pissed until the "Kobe is *better* than MJ at the same age" opinions started floating around. That combined with the Lakers winning three straight (which only fueled the comparisons) caused a lot of people to hate him.



> That is one big coincidence


Well, Kobe's a lot more popular now and it isn't just because of the rape trial. His much publicized feud with Shaq and the fact that he now has to carry one of the most popular franchises in sports by himself plays a big hand. People want to see him. Whether they want to see him fail or succeed, they do want to see him.


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

People just hate LA. Everyone outside of LA hates LA. If we were compare US cities to your high school classmates, LA would be that smug, obnoxious jackass who, amazingly, is very popular despite the fact that he's a superficial jerk and everyone seems to hate him. Kobe just has that stereotypical despicable LA attitude, aura, image... whatever you want to call it.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BigMike</b>!
> 
> 
> He shoots.
> ...


Really?


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Wiggum</b>!
> People just hate LA. Everyone outside of LA hates LA. If we were compare US cities to your high school classmates, LA would be that smug, obnoxious jackass who, amazingly, is very popular despite the fact that he's a superficial jerk and everyone seems to hate him. Kobe just has that stereotypical despicable LA attitude, aura, image... whatever you want to call it.


I have noticed that people from LA do come off as arrogant and they seem to be very angry for no reason. My pet peeve just happens to be arrogance and nothing bugs me more than anyone who's objective in life is to piss everyone else off that isnt like them :laugh: 

Oh well, some of the folks from LA on this board seem ok I guess :yes:


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Kobe was compared a bit to MJ early on, but I don't think a lot of people got pissed until the "Kobe is better than MJ at the same age" opinions started floating around. That combined with the Lakers winning three straight (which only fueled the comparisons) caused a lot of people to hate him.


True, but then again, I have noticed some Kobe fans getting a little testy and angry whenever someone says LeBron is better than Kobe, or will be better than Kobe when it's all said and done. People just hate to hear that stuff, even if it is complete bs



> Well, Kobe's a lot more popular now and it isn't just because of the rape trial. His much publicized feud with Shaq and the fact that he now has to carry one of the most popular franchises in sports by himself plays a big hand. People want to see him. Whether they want to see him fail or succeed, they do want to see him.


I just thought it was odd how 1 month after he was accused of rape, boom, he was recieving an award at the Teen Choice Awards and then he starts giving out awards at awards shows, and I'm talking about this happening during the whole fiasco, not after. But I guess it's ok now for him to announce awards at award shows since the charges were dropped, but for some reason, I still can't shake the fact that something about it bothers me :|


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wiggum</b>!
> People just hate LA. Everyone outside of LA hates LA. If we were compare US cities to your high school classmates, LA would be that smug, obnoxious jackass who, amazingly, is very popular despite the fact that he's a superficial jerk and everyone seems to hate him. Kobe just has that stereotypical despicable LA attitude, aura, image... whatever you want to call it.


True. But at least we're not Sacramento.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wiggum</b>!
> People just hate LA. Everyone outside of LA hates LA. If we were compare US cities to your high school classmates, LA would be that smug, obnoxious jackass who, amazingly, is very popular despite the fact that he's a superficial jerk and everyone seems to hate him. Kobe just has that stereotypical despicable LA attitude, aura, image... whatever you want to call it.


Still a lot of hot women in and around the city. I love LA, for the women.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Still a lot of hot women in and around the city. I love LA, for the women.


lol well that isnt why people hate LA, that is probably the only reason people would like it. But there are other cities with hot women as well, so I think some people would prefer to go to a city with hot woman and less arrogant people :laugh:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> lol well that isnt why people hate LA, that is probably the only reason people would like it. But there are other cities with hot women as well, so I think some people would prefer to go to a city with hot woman and less arrogant people :laugh:


Sorry, I've been to NYC (lived there my entire life till recently), Miami, Chicago, Dallas and Houston. No place has more attractive women then SoCal. Between San Diego, Anaheim and LA, it's a wrap.

You can talk all you want about arrogant people, but to think Arrogant people don't exist a lot in other places is ridiculous. Go to the suburbs of Chicago, if you really want to see arrogant.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Sorry, I've been to NYC (lived there my entire life till recently), Miami, Chicago, Dallas and Houston. No place has more attractive women then SoCal. Between San Diego, Anaheim and LA, it's a wrap.
> ...


First off, you are starting to sound arrogant with the "I've been everywhere else and the only place that has hot women is LA"...do you not see the irony in your statement? You say it's ridiculous to say that LA is the only place with arrogant people, yet you go on to say that LA is the only place with Hot chicks.... man that totally flew over your head

NYC, Miami, and every other city for that matter has tons of Hot chicks, It's not like every hot chick just happens to be born in LA, lol

To think Hot Women don't exist in other places is ridiculous

Arrogant little man you are :yes:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> True. But at least we're not Sacramento.


LOL....:laugh:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> First off, you are starting to sound arrogant with the "I've been everywhere else and the only place that has hot women is LA"...do you not see the irony in your statement? You say it's ridiculous to say that LA is the only place with arrogant people, yet you go on to say that LA is the only place with Hot chicks.... man that totally flew over your head
> ...


I had a suspicion, but I am starting to become fully aware of your troll status and onto ignore you go. I'm starting to smell an ex banned member. Have fun.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> I had a suspicion, but I am starting to become fully aware of your troll status and onto ignore you go. I'm starting to smell an ex banned member. Have fun.


 

So now I go on ignore just because I pointed out that LA isnt the only place with Attractive women? Oh and the fact that I pointed out the comment that flew over your head? Oh well, if you are going to continue being arrogant and thinking that everything around you is perfect, than I would rather not discuss Basketball or anything else for that matter, with you



> People just hate LA. Everyone outside of LA hates LA. If we were compare US cities to your high school classmates, LA would be that smug, obnoxious jackass who, amazingly, is very popular despite the fact that he's a superficial jerk and everyone seems to hate him. Kobe just has that stereotypical despicable LA attitude, aura, image... whatever you want to call it.


^^ That statement is starting to become more true and true :yes:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> I had a suspicion, but I am starting to become fully aware of your troll status and onto ignore you go. I'm starting to smell an ex banned member. Have fun.


No doubt, previously banned member.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He didn't say LA was the _only_ place with hot chicks d00d. He said SoCal/LA has the _most_ hot chicks, d00d. 

*Read.*


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> No doubt, previously banned member.


I don't get it? Is it just that you are sticking up for your friend or what? Can you please point out what it was I said in my post that makes me a banned member? What I said was true, I guess it's just that you guys hate to face the facts that your city isnt perfect :whoknows: 

Was it that I made Hong Kong Fooey look bad by pointing out that he made the statement about LA being the only place with attractive women and then he says that it's ridiculous if you think LA is the only place with arrogant people...?That is probably the most ignorant comment I have seen in my life

You guys need to grow up, you're both acting childish


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> He didn't say LA was the _only_ place with hot chicks d00d. He said SoCal/LA has the _most_ hot chicks, d00d.
> ...


Same thing, to say that one certain city/area in america has the hottest chicks is extremely ignorant "d00d"

Also it's become pretty obvious by now that you guys are trying to be arrogant, so you can go ahead and drop the act

Also I would like it if you could put me on ignore also EHL since it wont let me put you on Ignore. I can already tell you and Hong Kong Fooey are alike and it wont be much fun talking basketball with you two

Oh yeah and I'm still waiting for an answer as to why I'm on ignore
 

Can't handle the truth?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> Same thing, to say that one certain city/area in america has the hottest chicks is extremely ignorant "d00d"


How old are you, seriously? Have you ever traveled before? Have you ever asked around? 



> Also it's become pretty obvious by now that you guys are trying to be arrogant, so you can go ahead and drop the act


But I'm just being your everyday LA d00d....d00d. 



> Also I would like it if you could put me on ignore also EHL since it wont let me put you on Ignore. I can already tell you and Hong Kong Fooey are alike and it wont be much fun talking basketball with you two


:scatter:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

My statement was far from ignorant. Anyone who's ever been to or lived in LA or the area, knows that it has the highest transplant rate of wannabe actresses, models, pornstars, playmates, centerfolds, groupies, you name it, it's there. 

Not to mention all the plastic surgery. I have yet to see an American city that has more hot females walking around on the daily basis. Just read Bill Simmon's article. The Sports Guy even admits this. 

I ignored you, because you seem to be an LA hater/troll and I don't feel like talking to the likes of you on a daily basis. 

Made me look bad. Preposterous. :laugh:


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> I don't get it? Is it just that you are sticking up for your friend or what? Can you please point out what it was I said in my post that makes me a banned member? What I said was true, I guess it's just that you guys hate to face the facts that your city isnt perfect :whoknows:
> 
> Was it that I made Hong Kong Fooey look bad by pointing out that he made the statement about LA being the only place with attractive women and then he says that it's ridiculous if you think LA is the only place with arrogant people...?That is probably the most ignorant comment I have seen in my life
> ...


No, you just keep making strawman arguments, arguing against things he didn't even say. He stated his opinion that he has been all over and Southern California has the hottest women, and somehow you took away from that that he said no other place has any hot women, and that he is arrogent for thinking that, thus proving your point supposedly. What do you want him to conclude from that?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Great thread, I love it. :laugh:


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> 
> 
> No, you just keep making strawman arguments, arguing against things he didn't even say. He stated his opinion that he has been all over and Southern California has the hottest women, and somehow you took away from that that he said no other place has any hot women, and that he is arrogent for thinking that, thus proving your point supposedly. What do you want him to conclude from that?


I got the "Only" and "Most" comments mixed up, we already cleared that up. But that is still a very ignorant comment to say that the city with the MOST Attractive women is LA. I don't care if they want to be actresses or anything, that doesent make you more attractive than any women from other cities and states, any woman can put on Makeup

Just because you 3 guys are from LA, obviously you want to defend your "turf" with ignorant comments such as "we have the hottest women" and when you say that, it sounds as if you are trying ti imply that every other state has ugly women, especially when you pointed out certain cities such as NYC and Miami and such

So I'm an LA hater just because I don't agree with the comment that they have the "hottest women" in america? I didnt know there was a rulebook when I signed up with BBB that it said I have to agree with everything the arrogant LA posters say

I don't even hate LA, I don't hate any city in this great land we call america, because I am an AMERICAN, but I will admit that some of you people in LA have bad atitudes and you think everything revolves around you, so how can I sit here and like you or kiss up to you?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> Great thread, I love it. :laugh:


Unbelievable. I thought the trolls would disappear when the season started. I was wrong.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

The L.A. area might have the most hot women in the States per square foot. Never have I seen a hot:ugly women ratio like the one down here. Santa Monica Beach and Venice Beach overflow with hot women in the summertime. Go to a normal beach and you'll see 10 fat females in a bikini for every hot one. Go to a beach in the L.A. area and it's the opposite.

Seriously, I even noticed it as soon as I stepped off the plane in LAX. It's like something in the air. You smell it. The smell of hot women. That doesn't make sense? Visit L.A. and it will.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> The L.A. area might have the most hot women in the States per square foot. Never have I seen a hot:ugly women ratio like the one down here. Santa Monica Beach and Venice Beach overflow with hot women in the summertime. Go to a normal beach and you'll see 10 fat females in a bikini for every hot one. Go to a beach in the L.A. area and it's the opposite.
> 
> Seriously, I even noticed it as soon as I stepped off the plane in LAX. It's like something in the air. You smell it. The smell of hot women. That doesn't make sense? Visit L.A. and it will.


I am actually moving not too far from where you are going to school Spriggan in two weeks to Santa Monica. At least men who live in SoCal, know exactly what I'm talking about.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> I am actually moving not too far from where you are going to school Spriggan in two weeks to Santa Monica. At least men who live in SoCal, know exactly what I'm talking about.


Yeah? Nice.

Only bad thing about living in L.A. is that I don't have a car. I realized very quickly that if you don't have a car here, it's the equivalent of having no legs.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> I got the "Only" and "Most" comments mixed up, we already cleared that up. But that is still a very ignorant comment to say that the city with the MOST Attractive women is LA. I don't care if they want to be actresses or anything, that doesent make you more attractive than any women from other cities and states, any woman can put on Makeup


Sorry for having an opinion. I wouldn't get all offended if you said Alaska (or wherever) had the hottest women, thats kind of in the eye of the beholder. 



> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> Just because you 3 guys are from LA, obviously you want to defend your "turf" with ignorant comments such as "we have the hottest women" and when you say that, it sounds as if you are trying ti imply that every other state has ugly women, especially when you pointed out certain cities such as NYC and Miami and such
> 
> So I'm an LA hater just because I don't agree with the comment that they have the "hottest women" in america? I didnt know there was a rulebook when I signed up with BBB that it said I have to agree with everything the arrogant LA posters say
> ...


So anyone who thinks the state they live in has the best looking women is arrogant and has a bad attitude. Got it.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

Well I've practically walked into a Gun Fight with a Knife, I'm arguing with about 4 or 5 guys who are from the LA area so what can I do? Anyway, all I know is that every city that I have been to have had attractive women and that's why I love this great country

But in response to the guy who said that Hong Kong Fooey would know because he has been around to different cities, well have you been to every city in america? Have you inspected every woman in in every city to come to your final conclusion? I think it's only fair to do that before coming to the conclusion that LA has the most attractive women

I think I understand what you are trying to say when you say that LA has the most attractive women, I mean afterall it is right near the Mexico Border and the city has a large Mexican population and we all know that Mexican women are very attractive. But then you say the plastic surgery...see what I mean? It obviously doesent come natural

You know what, nevermind, LA does have the most attractive women...Plastic surgery, latinas, boob jobs...any city with alot of that would have attractive women wouldent you say?

Too bad it doesent come natural though :no:


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> Well I've practically walked into a Gun Fight with a Knife, I'm arguing with about 4 or 5 guys who are from the LA area so what can I do? Anyway, all I know is that every city that I have been to have had attractive women and that's why I love this great country
> 
> But in response to the guy who said that Hong Kong Fooey would know because he has been around to different cities, well have you been to every city in america? Have you inspected every woman in in every city to come to your final conclusion? I think it's only fair to do that before coming to the conclusion that LA has the most attractive women
> ...


LMAO! Very funny post.


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> True. But at least we're not Sacramento.


Absolute brilliance. Come on, come clean, you looked that up on some comeback website, didn't you? And, its a shame you did, since I've specifically been trying to wage verbal warfare on you ever since I started visiting this website. In fact, every waking moment of my life revolves around the fact that "EHL", a random poster on a random website, is so clever that there's just no way I can compete with him, since insulting other posters is, in fact, the point of posting in a thread, not to discuss the topic of the thread as people are led to believe.

The fact is, people hate LA. Whether you choose to be offended by that doesn't change the fact that its true. It's also true that people hate Kobe. I personally think the two are very interwoven.


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Still a lot of hot women in and around the city. I love LA, for the women.


That I can't argue with.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

This is how I see it

If I want some natural Tig ol' Bitties, I'll head on down to Texas. Everything's bigger in Texas and so are the bitties, but heck, atleast it's all natural

If I want a pretty face, I'll catch a plane ride to Spain

If I want a Gold Digger with cotton filled lips, fake bitties, a plastic nose AND chin....I'll head on down to LA

Sounds like a plan to me  

My plane for Spain leaves in 2 hours, catch ya later d00ds


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

Jewelz, little piece of advice: until you've been to L.A., please don't talk about the women here. Just don't, because you don't know.

When even the Sacramento fella agrees that the women around here are hot, that should tell you something.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> Jewelz, little piece of advice: until you've been to L.A., please don't talk about the women here. Just don't, because you don't know.
> 
> When even the Sacramento fella agrees that the women around here are hot, that should tell you something.


I didnt say they were ugly did I? It's just awful that some women are so insecure about the way they look that they have to resort to plastic surgery. It's a shame :laugh: 

I never said women from LA were not hot, earlier I was simply just saying how it was ludacris to say that one certain city in all of america has most of the hot women flocking there....but obviously I have come to my senses. But I wouldent be so proud to live in a city with "fake" women

That's just me I guess  



by the way, How bout them Packers!!?


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

The trolling is out of hand.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> The trolling is out of hand.


It sure wouldent be if Mr. Hong Kong Fooey here hadnt of brought up the subject about Attractive Women and where they breed  

We of course could just lock this thread and call it even. lol I still don't know why this thread wasnt locked 2 pages ago


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm.... let's see. You continually generalize L.A. women as "fake" because of plastic surgery, which is something you obviously find unattractive. So if they're all fake and you find it unattractive, isn't basically that the same as calling them ugly?

First off, most of them don't get plastic surgery because they don't like the way they look. Not everything is that black and white. If they want to become a model or actress, it's practically a requirement that they enhance their looks, and that can often only be achieved through plastic surgery of some sort. It's the sad truth. It's the business of it all. Hot women sell.

Secondly, there are scores of gorgeous, natural women in L.A. Hell, I'm personally not very fond of plastic surgery and I think the women around here are generally very beautiful.



> by the way, How bout them Packers!!?


How bout them 2004-2005 Super Bowl champs?


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Hmmm.... let's see. You continually generalize L.A. women as "fake" because of plastic surgery, which is something you obviously find unnattractive. So if they're all fake and you find it unnattractive, isn't basically that the same as calling them ugly?


Well apparently not to you guys  



> First off, most of them don't get plastic surgery because they don't like the way they look. Not everything is that black and white. If they want to become a model or actress, it's practically a requirement that they enhance their looks, and that can often only be achieved through plastic surgery of some sort. It's the sad truth. It's the business of it all. Hot women sell.


Well if the city has the most attractive women than any other city, why would they need to enhance their looks even more?



> Secondly, there are scores of gorgeous, natural women in L.A. Hell, I'm personally not very fond of plastic surgery and I think the women around here are generally very beautiful.


Just like there are naturally beautiful women everywhere you go, not just one area of the country. If most of the beauty in women in LA comes from Plastic Surgery, then that pretty much explains why LA has the "most" beautiful women. Take away the women with plastic surgery and suddenly LA probably doesent have the "most" beautiful women in the country anymore

I personally love the natural women down in Miami Beach, I'm a sucker for Puerto-Rican chicks :yes:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wiggum</b>!
> 
> 
> Absolute brilliance. Come on, come clean, you looked that up on some comeback website, didn't you?


There's a "comeback website"? 



> And, its a shame you did, since I've specifically been trying to wage verbal warfare on you ever since I started visiting this website. In fact, every waking moment of my life revolves around the fact that "EHL", a random poster on a random website, is so clever that there's just no way I can compete with him, since insulting other posters is, in fact, the point of posting in a thread, not to discuss the topic of the thread as people are led to believe.


Naw, I just thought it was funny that you truly believe "everyone" outside of LA hates LA. 



> The fact is, people hate LA. Whether you choose to be offended by that doesn't change the fact that its true.


Link? Source? No, I wouldn't really expect anything of the sort, you're making this up as you go along. LA is pretty close to the most populated city in the nation and is the hub of the entertainment industry. Who are these all these "people" that hate LA, Sacramento Kings fans?



> It's also true that people hate Kobe. I personally think the two are very interwoven.


They are certainly interwoven in some way. Problem is, Kobe's not exactly all that "hated". It's hard for him to be too hated when his jersey sells more than any other player in the NBA and when you have the 2nd most endorsement money of any player in the NBA. For some odd reason, you seem to ignore the fact that despite all the "haters", that LA and Kobe have far far more fans.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Jesus this site is slow, I edited that post a while ago.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> Well apparently not to you guys


Uh... I was arguing your point that you haven't said that L.A. women are ugly, which is what you basically did by labeling them all as fake.



> Well if the city has the most attractive women than any other city, why would they need to enhance their looks even more?


Show business. 



> Just like there are naturally beautiful women everywhere you go, not just one area of the country. If most of the beauty in women in LA comes from Plastic Surgery, then that pretty much explains why LA has the "most" beautiful women. Take away the women with plastic surgery and suddenly LA probably doesent have the "most" beautiful women in the country anymore


You're operating under the assumption that most of the beautiful women in L.A. have had plastic surgery done. Untrue. Regardless, do you not realize that by far the most popular form of plastic surgery (here and everywhere else) is the good ol' boobjob? If a beautiful girl gets implants, she'll still be a beautiful girl afterwards. Unless you're that incredibly uptight about plastic surgery.

Why does L.A. have the largest amount of beautiful women? Because this city is where many of them flock to, particularly the ones with aspirations to become actresses or models or whatnot. The nice weather, nearby beaches, and generally lavish "L.A. lifestyle" doesn't hurt either.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I'm not sure why everybody else hates Kobe, but I hate him because he is cocky and he thinks he is so good. And he tries so hard to be something he's not and he thinks he is so great and he thinks he deserves so much respect. Also, he is fake.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>compsciguy78</b>!
> 
> 
> What happened to the "go for the jugular" IV that used to tear people apart. I miss the vicious IV. All these Kobe haters are wearing on you.


I'm starting to wear thin in my old age.... my wife and kid are sending me to an early grave... J/K ... please don't tell her I said that. :bsmile:

HA! :grinning:

If the haters get outta hand you know I got your back, plus we got some new cats givin it up in defense of LA, so it's cool.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: I just realized why people hate Kobe*



> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Koko, it's the sum of all parts. Sure people hate Kobe for his personality, but people also love him for his personality. His personality is a part of what has made him as popular as he is today. Likeability will get you all the endorsements Kobe had before the rape trial. Success and personality take athletes into a world of love and hate.. where there's a fine line between the two. Just as many people that hate on him, love him if not more.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> 
> 
> Do I have to spell it out for you? Come on man, meet me half way and atleast be rational about your favorite player.


:boohoo:



> Look, every player who is successful is hated to some degree, but that goes completely without saying. Nobody really considers Garnett the most hated player on the site, Duncan isn't the most hated player on the site, Kobe is hated more than Shaq. Those three guys have had more success than Kobe. Success has nothing to do with it.


Success breads envy. Remember that. 



> For some reason, you refuse to see his hate and success seperately.


Because it's not seperate. You can't attribute every ounce of dislike towards Kobe to one thing, in your opinion... personality.
Many fans like Kobe for his personality. 



> Carmelo Anthony and Michael Olowokandi are way more hated than Duncan and Garnett, do you think its because of success? No, its because they are selfish and greedy. Any success Melo and Kandi achieve over the course of their career is achieved inspite of being hated.


I wouldn't have any idea of how you measure who is more hated between those four players? Seems like a tallored scale to me. I'm not familiar with many Carmelo haters(sure he has an attitude issue, but no one really hates him yet, but wait til he start winning), not sure where you came up with Ola names. I know no one who hates him, he's a poor player basically a bust as a number one pick. IF you're a Wolves fan, I can understand your disappointment in him, but to hate him? Not so sure about that. Duncan get's hated because he's boring, his style of play is quiet, and finesse. Those are all reasons to hate on him, but who would waste their time hating on a nobody, you hate on Duncan because he's somebody. If these players had no skills, they would not be sucessful, and no one would even bother thinking about them. It's the sum of all parts, everyone doesn't hate for the same reasons. 

Just like Mike, I used to hate on him because he was so good. He always won, no one could beat him. The wind blows strongest at the top of the mountain.


----------



## 33 (Nov 18, 2002)

I hate Kobe b/c it's fun


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> I wouldn't have any idea of how you measure who is more hated between those four players?


Well, if we're going to go that way, then Kobe isn't hated. Kobe is loved and isn't even close to being hated. If you say otherwise, prove it. Show me *your* measure for Kobe being hated. 

I guess you hate Tracy McGrady because he is so successful?


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, if we're going to go that way, then Kobe isn't hated. Kobe is loved and isn't even close to being hated. If you say otherwise, prove it. Show me *your* measure for Kobe being hated.


Don't get in your feelings,it's not that serious. :grinning:

Plus, there's no point in proving people hate on Kobe, you know that as well as me and everyone else on this website. 



> I guess you hate Tracy McGrady because he is so successful?


I hate Tracy, like my good friend 33 hates Kobe, because it's fun.

Seriously, I don't hate anyone, I just enjoy antagonizing Tmac fans. And all that comes at the expense of him constantly being compared to Kobe.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> Don't get in your feelings,it's not that serious. :grinning:


What makes you say this? I thought were just debating this, nobody is taking it too serious, unless you are. 



> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> Plus, there's no point in proving people hate on Kobe, you know that as well as me and everyone else on this website.


I know that people hate Kobe, I also know people hate players who aren't successful. I know that Melo and Kandi are hated, yet you deny that they are hated, and want me to prove they are hated. Who can do that? You can't prove Kobe is hated just like I can't prove those two are hated, its just obvious. 

The bottom line is, Kobe is hated because of his personality. IV, as someone who loves Kobe, I can't imagine it being fair for you to pinpoint what it is about Kobe that people hate. futuristxen said it, only a hater knows the reason he is a hater. As someone who dislikes Kobe at times, I can tell you that it has nothing to do with success. Yes, All of the best players in the NBA have people who love them, and people who hate them. *On top of those fans*, Kobe has a lot of people who hate him because of his personality.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

but realize that his personality is that much more grating simply because of where he came from. he has little street cred, and he doesn't connect with the common man. put his actions in a different package and he's responded to differently.

i do think that he's despised far more on message boards than by the typical nba fan.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> 
> 
> What makes you say this? I thought were just debating this, nobody is taking it too serious, unless you are.


Just checking.




> I know that people hate Kobe, I also know people hate players who aren't successful.


But we're not talking about players who aren't successful, we're talking about Kobe.



> I know that Melo and Kandi are hated, yet you deny that they are hated, and want me to prove they are hated. Who can do that? You can't prove Kobe is hated just like I can't prove those two are hated, its just obvious.


You're exagerrating. Melo is not hated the way Kobe is nor is Ola. You're stretching your arguement and it's not combating mine. I never said player who aren't successful don't get hated on, but you keep trying to prove that point to me. That has nothing to do with my point. 



> The bottom line is, Kobe is hated because of his personality. IV, as someone who loves Kobe, I can't imagine it being fair for you to pinpoint what it is about Kobe that people hate.


You have to understand how a person thinks in order to effective argue against him. If I didn't believe myself to have an accurate understanding of why a haters hates, I wouldn't waste my time arguing with them. Plus, the person who constantly defends Kobe should have an idea of perspective of the person who offending Kobe. The reason why people hate on him are constantly thrown in my face, that should make it entirely fair for me to pinpoint what I've been told from a horses mouth.



> futuristxen said it, only a hater knows the reason he is a hater.


That couldn't be further from the truth. Anyone who hates on Kobe generally comes into the forum and starts a thread explain why they hate on Kobe. There are probably a million and one thread on why people hate Kobe... anyone who reads those thread should have an understand of that hate.



> As someone who dislikes Kobe at times, I can tell you that it has nothing to do with success. Yes, All of the best players in the NBA have people who love them, and people who hate them. *On top of those fans*, Kobe has a lot of people who hate him because of his personality.


That's exactly what I've been arguing all along. It is the sum of all parts. Some fans hate Kobe because of his personality, others hate him because he's successful where they(the fans) believe other players such as Iverson, Tmac, Pierce, Carter could have feeled Kobe's shoes in the Laker championships runs.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> That's exactly what I've been arguing all along. It is the sum of all parts. Some fans hate Kobe because of his personality, others hate him because he's successful where they(the fans) believe other players such as Iverson, Tmac, Pierce, Carter could have feeled Kobe's shoes in the Laker championships runs.


I disagree, and we'll have to settle at that. 

I don't think its possible for someone to hate Kobe *because* he is successful. The fact that he is successful either magnifies your love or hate for the player. That's what I've been arguing all along. The success magnifies the hate, but it is his personality that causes the hate. 

I root for all players to succeed, unless I don't like their personality. If I don't like them, and they succeed, it would magnify that hate, but the success isn't the reason I hate them.


----------



## Ravnos (Aug 10, 2004)

Johnny Mac won the debate.


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21 (Apr 27, 2003)

Kobe is hated because he wants so much glory. Why couldnt he just share the glory with Shaq. Now he knows how Lakers fans feel when he was at the American Music Awards and got booed. He is also cocky and arrogant. Cmon, who says "I could drop 50-60 points on them" to the media against the Griz. Statements like that make Kobe so hated and disliked.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> 
> 
> I disagree, and we'll have to settle at that.
> ...


Orginally you wrote success has nothing to do with why people hate Kobe, now the success magnifies the hate, which is it? If it magnifies the hate it does have something to do with it. All people do not hate on Kobe because of his personality, many like him for that. Just like not all people hate on him because he is successful, but some do. That shouldn't be hard to understand at all.
.... and the fact that you don't believe success breads envy or hate is a very good reason to settle this debate right now. Plenty of people envy those who are most successful than themselves. 

so yeah, settle at that.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

there isnt one good reason why people hate Kobe Bryant. if you hate kobe, you arent a true basketball fan, bottom line.


----------



## tatahbenitez (Jun 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Whodinee</b>!
> there isnt one good reason why people hate Kobe Bryant. if you hate kobe, you arent a true basketball fan, bottom line.


You've got to be kidding me. If I don't like Kobe that makes me non-basketball fan? What the hell kind of reasoning is this? I better start liking Kobe or people will know I'm not a fan of basketball. I must hate basketball or have a grudge against it. Was it not okay for me to hate Larry Bird because he was a thorn on the Lakers for many years? Maybe it's just Kobe, because he has so much potential and could be greater than MJ. My dislike for Kobe could put me in basketball hell!!!
I'm sorry for all my sins against Kobe. I don't want to be known as a non-basketball fan. Please forgive me!!! I'll start bowing down to the almighty Kobe and praise him whenever I speak or write about basketball. I hope it's not too late to ask forgiveness from The Great Kobe. All Praise and bask in Kobe's basketball glory. :grinning:


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

My view is that if you don't at least respect the way Kobe plays the game of basketball, you don't like basketball...


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBigTicketKG21</b>
> Why couldnt he just share the glory with Shaq.


That's something I hate when people talk about Kobe so-called takeover of the Lakers. Hello? Shaq wouldn't "share the glory" with Kobe either. They were two big egos that did not like being around one another off the court.

Shaq wanted an extension larger than KG's contract. Why on earth would anyone pay Shaq that much money? That would ultimately cripple the franchise down the road. He was coming into the season out of shape and not even playing seventy games a season. Don't use his shape in Miami as a case, I can guaruntee that he would have come into LA overweight if he would have stayed. Besides, he's 32, he had two good years left in the West, if that.

Phil Jackson wanted a sum around thirty million dollars for a two year extension. Why would you pay a coach who just watched his team completely collapse in a situation that Jackson was familiar with? In my view, you don't ask for an extension, you send in your two weeks notice.

All three of the stars in LA caused the the franchise to change. Putting it all off on Kobe is completely off-base.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

:yes:


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

hating a player who plays for your team rival is one thing. but saying "i dont like kobe because he is a wanna be, arrogant etc" basically pointing out his personality traits is dumb. learn to separate the player from the person, nobody here has met kobe or knows him. and newsflash - the NBA is teeming with bad attitudes, addicts, hotheads, criminals, wife beaters... all types of unsavory personalities. if you sit and watch laker games hoping that kobe fails instead of appreciating what he brings to the game, you arent a true fan of ball straight up.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Whodinee</b>!
> hating a player who plays for your team rival is one thing. but saying "i dont like kobe because he is a wanna be, arrogant etc" basically pointing out his personality traits is dumb. learn to separate the player from the person, nobody here has met kobe or knows him. and newsflash - the NBA is teeming with bad attitudes, addicts, hotheads, criminals, wife beaters... all types of unsavory personalities. if you sit and watch laker games hoping that kobe fails instead of appreciating what he brings to the game, you arent a true fan of ball straight up.



So, if you don't want others to consider those things, then please tell us all --- WHY IS KOBE DESPISED? Because there is no question --- people cannot stand the guy, and it's getting worse. (It's getting so bad in fact; even *I* am beginning to feel sorry for him. But, he always reverts back to the jerk that he is, so I refrain from feeling sorry for him --- for now.)

Please let us know why we dislike him.

EDIT: Caveat added.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Whodinee</b>!
> hating a player who plays for your team rival is one thing. but saying "i dont like kobe because he is a wanna be, arrogant etc" basically pointing out his personality traits is dumb. learn to separate the player from the person, nobody here has met kobe or knows him. and newsflash - the NBA is teeming with bad attitudes, addicts, hotheads, criminals, wife beaters... all types of unsavory personalities. if you sit and watch laker games hoping that kobe fails instead of appreciating what he brings to the game, you arent a true fan of ball straight up.


So, I suppose you like every single athlete in sports?

Everyone has atleast one athlete they don't like


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Whodinee</b>!
> hating a player who plays for your team rival is one thing. but saying "i dont like kobe because he is a wanna be, arrogant etc" basically pointing out his personality traits is dumb. learn to separate the player from the person, nobody here has met kobe or knows him. and newsflash - the NBA is teeming with bad attitudes, addicts, hotheads, criminals, wife beaters... all types of unsavory personalities. if you sit and watch laker games hoping that kobe fails instead of appreciating what he brings to the game, you arent a true fan of ball straight up.





:laugh: ......"you aren't true fan of ball straight up." 



If I'm a Spurs fan, wouldn't it be logical that I'm rooting for Kobe to "fail"? I don't want the Lakers to beat the Spurs, so of course I'm not going to be rooting for Kobe to drop 70 point game on the Spurs. I think you've gotten a few things mixed up, because it's not like people are coming on here and wishing that Kobe Bryant was thrown in jail for life.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

There's not ONE but a few reasons to hate Kobe:

1- He is gifted;
2- He has 3 rings;
3- He is arrogant;
4- He plays for the Lakers.

Missed any?


----------



## eternal_s9o7m (Aug 24, 2003)

*the reason I hate Kobe*

now that I have your attention, I don't hate Kobe but has anyone else noticed how when ever Kobe thinks he's been fouled he yells "HEY!!!" in this loud whiny voice?? that stuff is so funny to me. anyone else notice this?


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

The way the media portrays him and the Lakers in general pisses a lot of people off.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> The way the media portrays him and the Lakers in general pisses a lot of people off.


So, were you pissed about the Michael Jordan propaganda also?

Just wondering...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> There's not ONE but a few reasons to hate Kobe:
> 
> 1- He is gifted;
> ...


Had to be reined in by Phil Jackson almost at every turn to stick with the game plan and would pout about it on the court (see last year's Sacremento game)

Has hijacked the Lakers.

Plays exactly the opposite of my favorite player of all time, Magic Johnson, and happens to be the main man on his old team.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> There's not ONE but a few reasons to hate Kobe:
> 
> 1- He is gifted;
> ...


Do you hate McGrady because he is gifted?


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: the reason I hate Kobe*



> Originally posted by <b>eternal_s9o7m</b>!
> now that I have your attention, I don't hate Kobe but has anyone else noticed how when ever Kobe thinks he's been fouled he yells "HEY!!!" in this loud whiny voice?? that stuff is so funny to me. anyone else notice this?


Does Kobe do this? I know T-Mac yells hey when he gets fouled but not really in a whiny voice. Maybe Kobe's copying T-Mac?


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pioneer10</b>!
> 
> 
> Had to be reined in by Phil Jackson almost at every turn to stick with the game plan and would pout about it on the court (see last year's Sacremento game)
> ...


you'll get a 5 star rating for that remak, and i'll leave it at that...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why don't you just add your comments to this thread:

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=124745&forumid=2 

Instead of cluttering up the board


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> 
> Do you hate McGrady because he is gifted?


Nope. I don't hate him because he is gifted. Nor because he is a spoiled brat. Nor because he is a lazy-***. Nor because he is ungratefull. Nor because he threatened to retire because of the zone defense. Nor because he shouted his mouth in the playoffs. Nor because he ain't humble. Nor because he's no leader....

There. I don't hate him for ALL that reasons...


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> 
> 
> So, were you pissed about the Michael Jordan propaganda also?
> ...


No because Jordan was a far superior player to Kobe. He is the GOAT and whatever hype he generated was in large part justified.


----------



## eternal_s9o7m (Aug 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pioneer10</b>!
> Why don't you just add your comments to this thread:
> 
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=124745&forumid=2
> ...


cause I don't hate him, don't care why people hate him, don't want to influence people to hate him.

I just think it's funny how he reacts to being "fouled"


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> Nope. I don't hate him because he is gifted. Nor because he is a spoiled brat. Nor because he is a lazy-***. Nor because he is ungratefull. Nor because he threatened to retire because of the zone defense. Nor because he shouted his mouth in the playoffs. Nor because he ain't humble. Nor because he's no leader....
> 
> There. I don't hate him for ALL that reasons...


Exactly. People who hate Kobe don't hate him because is gifted or successful, just like you don't hate McGrady for being so gifted. Its personality and how they come off that bothers people.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Yeah, he's a whiner.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> 
> 
> Nope. I don't hate him because he is gifted. Nor because he is a spoiled brat. Nor because he is a lazy-***. Nor because he is ungratefull. Nor because he threatened to retire because of the zone defense. Nor because he shouted his mouth in the playoffs. Nor because he ain't humble. Nor because he's no leader....
> ...


 

Spoiled Brat? Lazy ***? Ungratefull? lol, man you are way out there :whofarted 



> Recognized for his tremendous efforts in the Central Florida community with the 2003 Rich and Helen DeVos Community Enrichment Award





> In 2003, was named among all professional athletes as “Good Guys in Sports” by The Sporting News, recognizing athletes for outstanding character and exemplary civic responsibility





> Took several classes over the 2000 summer at nearby Rollins College which focused on leadership skills





> Donated $300,000 to Mt. Zion after being drafted by Toronto and intends to make a donation to Auburndale High School


That's from McGrady's NBA Player Profile. Seems as if he is one of the nicer human beings you could meet in the NBA


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> 
> No because Jordan was a far superior player to Kobe. He is the GOAT and whatever hype he generated was in large part justified.


Ah, but that wasn't what you said...



> The way the media portrays him and the Lakers in general pisses a lot of people off.


Are you too young to have missed the way Stern's propaganda machine would hype up Jordan and the Bulls to the max after it was obvious nor Magic (retired) nor Larry (injuries) would be able to compete again?


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>eternal_s9o7m</b>!
> 
> 
> cause I don't hate him, don't care why people hate him, don't want to influence people to hate him.
> ...


Have you ever seen Vlade Divac play?


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

Why hate either Kobe or T-Mac? Why not appreciate both their games? What's the *matter* with people?


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> Why hate either Kobe or T-Mac? Why not appreciate both their games? What's the *matter* with people?


lol I love both of their games, they are fun and entertaining to watch, I don't know what the problem is with the other people


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> 
> 
> Ah, but that wasn't what you said...
> ...


Yes I am too young to remember the details of the Bulls championship runs. My point was if you're going to compare MJ/Bulls hype to Kobe/Laker hype I'm going to say that MJ is far more deserving and therefore won't be as hated.

Oh, and to be clear: I do *not* hate Kobe.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes I am too young to remember the details of the Bulls championship runs. My point was if you're going to compare MJ/Bulls hype to Kobe/Laker hype I'm going to say that MJ is far more deserving and therefore won't be as hated.
> ...


Fair enough.

Just remember (as i saw it) that Jordan was heralded as the best thing since sliced bread WAY BEFORE he won the FIRST threepeat...
he wasn't deserving of THAT hype THEN...


----------



## eternal_s9o7m (Aug 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> 
> 
> Have you ever seen Vlade Divac play?


very funny as well.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> 
> 
> Fair enough.
> ...


Did you see the stats he was putting up?


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> Did you see the stats he was putting up?


Nique Wilkins, Rick Barry, Adrian Dantley, Karl Malone, Charles Barkley, Bernard King, Michael Ray Richardson, kevin Johnson, Tim Hardaway, Pistol Pete, Mo Malone, Alex English....

Why haven't this guys get that much coverage, then...


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> 
> 
> Nique Wilkins, Rick Barry, Adrian Dantley, Karl Malone, Charles Barkley, Bernard King, Michael Ray Richardson, kevin Johnson, Tim Hardaway, Pistol Pete, Mo Malone, Alex English....
> ...


I ask again, did YOU see the stats he was putting up? Especially as a Rookie. The guy was playing like a 10 year veteran in his rookie year


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> I ask again, did YOU see the stats he was putting up? Especially as a Rookie. The guy was playing like a 10 year veteran in his rookie year


No he wasn't. he was playing like the best player (understatement) for a terrible team.

MJ's "hype", as i call it, never begun in his rookie year. Till his first ring there were guys like X-Man saying that Barkley was better because he "made his teammates better"...

So MJ's rookie year is of no value what-so-ever. Wanna talk about rookie years? Check out Wilt's, or Kareem's...

MJ always put up amazing stats. Please tell me WHEN he was seen as the best player in the League...


----------



## DirtyDirk41 (Nov 15, 2004)

I hate Kobe because hes a selfish ballhog and enjoys raping 19 year old women...Yeah, that pretty much somes it up.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

Your whole argument is why was he so hyped, so what are you trying to imply? You're saying that he was more hyped in his first couple of years than Nique Wilkins, Rick Barry, Adrian Dantley, Karl Malone, Charles Barkley, Bernard King, Michael Ray Richardson, kevin Johnson, Tim Hardaway, Pistol Pete, Mo Malone, Alex English...

So why do YOU think he was more hyped? You think the media had something against those other players but not MJ? The Media is the Media, they will always hype up stats, it didnt matter to them wheather he made his teammates better, they saw the way he was playing and the stats the guy was putting up as a youngster and it amazed them. The guy was shooting 51% from the field in his rookie year, I can see why they went goo goo ga ga over him. Why do you think the media hyped up Kobe so much but wouldent do it nearly as much with guys like McGrady, Iverson, Pierce, Penny, Carter? Granted those guys got some hype, but Not near the level of Kobe


----------



## DirtyDirk41 (Nov 15, 2004)

When asked if he used a condom:

Kobe: "Nope, there wasnt one around"

:grinning:


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> Your whole argument is why was he so hyped, so what are you trying to imply? You're saying that he was more hyped in his first couple of years than Nique Wilkins, Rick Barry, Adrian Dantley, Karl Malone, Charles Barkley, Bernard King, Michael Ray Richardson, kevin Johnson, Tim Hardaway, Pistol Pete, Mo Malone, Alex English...
> 
> *So why do YOU think he was more hyped? You think the media had something against those other players but not MJ? *The Media is the Media, they will always hype up stats, it didnt matter to them wheather he made his teammates better, they saw the way he was playing and the stats the guy was putting up as a youngster and it amazed them. The guy was shooting 51% from the field in his rookie year, I can see why they went goo goo ga ga over him. *Why do you think the media hyped up Kobe so much *but wouldent do it nearly as much with guys like McGrady, Iverson, Pierce, Penny, Carter? Granted those guys got some hype, but Not near the level of Kobe


Because, my friend, it's always the same: the 80's were RULED by Magic and Larry, so that was the game NBA was hyping: Bird vs. Magic, Celtics vs. Lakers. The Pistons were back.to.back champions, yet not a word... why do you think? Because NBA wouldn't want to hype uo the team that was known for dirty play (not much appeal, i would say)...

So, now Larry's back is shot, who do you market? Obviously Magic vs. Jordan. Too bad. It only lasted one year... So Jordan was left alone in the pantheun (sp?) of great players... and the NBA stick with him...

That's the same about Kobe and Lebron. Shaq is exiting his prime... Who's gonna take his place for the nest 10 years? Not Duncan (poor commercial appeal) nor KG (many years of losing)... So the NBA bandwagons on the next poster-childs for the game...

That's just the way it goes... Pure marketing skills by Stern and the guys...


----------



## Don Corleone (Sep 24, 2004)

Kobe's just hard like that. He keep it real.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> 
> 
> Because, my friend, it's always the same: the 80's were RULED by Magic and Larry, so that was the game NBA was hyping: Bird vs. Magic, Celtics vs. Lakers. The Pistons were back.to.back champions, yet not a word... why do you think? Because NBA wouldn't want to hype uo the team that was known for dirty play (not much appeal, i would say)...
> ...


There, you just answered your own question


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> There, you just answered your own question


Off course... That was my reasoning form the beggining...


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DirtyDirk41</b>!
> I hate Kobe because hes a selfish ballhog and enjoys raping 19 year old women...Yeah, that pretty much somes it up.


Are you sure you are 19?:uhoh:


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> 
> 
> Off course... That was my reasoning form the beggining...


:greatjob:


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




read the first line of my post please


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> So, I suppose you like every single athlete in sports?
> ...


i only dislike players for very specific reasons. i dont like garnett for what he did in the nuggets series. i dont like kidd because of what he did to his wife. i hated the heat for a long time because im a knicks fan. and still, zo was one of my favorite players. go figure. im not a hateful person

i dont hate on players for the dumb reasons people hate on kobe. game recognized game.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Whodinee</b>!
> 
> 
> i only dislike players for very specific reasons. i dont like garnett for what he did in the nuggets series. i dont like kidd because of what he did to his wife. i hated the heat for a long time because im a knicks fan. and still, zo was one of my favorite players. go figure. im not a hateful person
> ...


First off, I don't care what anyone says, hating Kobe just because he is arrogant isnt the case, they hate him for all of the other obvious reasons as well

Also, I would like to know, do YOU like Kobe? It would make absolutely no sense if you did after mentioning why you hate KG and Kidd


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Whodinee</b>!
> 
> 
> i only dislike players for very specific reasons. i dont like garnett for what he did in the nuggets series. i dont like kidd because of what he did to his wife. i hated the heat for a long time because im a knicks fan. and still, zo was one of my favorite players. go figure. im not a hateful person
> ...


That makes no sense. You can't criticize people for having their own reasons to hate Kobe then coming out with your own single, specific reasons you hate KG and Kidd. That's hypocritical. Why are your reasons any better than theirs?


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> First off, I don't care what anyone says, hating Kobe just because he is arrogant isnt the case, they hate him for all of the other obvious reasons as well
> ...



kobe is one of my favorite players. i think he is the most exciting player in the league.

and what are the obvious reasons

and what the hell, why should i dislike kobe


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Whodinee</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, ok, my job is done here


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> 
> 
> That makes no sense. You can't criticize people for having their own reasons to hate Kobe then coming out with your own single, specific reasons you hate KG and Kidd. That's hypocritical. Why are your reasons any better than theirs?


dude

if your a christian or something and have a problem with kobe being an adulterer, then that would be comparable. otherwise nobody has a specific reason why they hate. and since nobody in 170++ posts mentioned the adultery thing its just "oh he's arrogant" "oh he is trying to be MJ" "oh he is a sellout" or what ever


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> 
> 
> Nique Wilkins, Rick Barry, Adrian Dantley, Karl Malone, Charles Barkley, Bernard King, Michael Ray Richardson, kevin Johnson, Tim Hardaway, Pistol Pete, Mo Malone, Alex English....
> ...



Come on, many people in the Basketball world saw Jordan coming in the early stages. He wasnt just putting up big stats by any means, MJ was a force from day one. 

After MJ's 63 point outburst in game 2 of the 86 playoffs, Larry Bird, arguably the best player in the NBA playing on the best team in the NBA said this-

"I didn't think anyone was capable of doing what Michael has done to us," marveled Celtics ace Larry Bird. "He is the most exciting, awesome player in the game today. I think it's just God disguised as Michael Jordan." -


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Whodinee</b>!
> 
> 
> dude
> ...


Wait a second, I'm still confused on why you hate KG, what did he do to the Nuggets that was so bad that you have to hate him?


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Whodinee</b>!
> 
> 
> dude
> ...


Why can't they hate him for his attitude? Why do you hate KG? Because of what he did in a *single* playoff series? That seems sillier to me.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> 
> 
> Why can't they hate him for his attitude? Why do you hate KG? Because of what he did in a *single* playoff series? That seems sillier to me.


because nobody knows what kobe's attitude is. they get secondhand accounts of how his attitude is percieved to be. me i go by facts.

im not saying dont hate. go head and hate. but the world needs less haters


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> Wait a second, I'm still confused on why you hate KG, what did he do to the Nuggets that was so bad that you have to hate him?


answer my questions first


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Whodinee</b>!
> 
> 
> answer my questions first


I didnt see any questions Mr. Smartass


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Whodinee</b>!
> 
> 
> because nobody knows what kobe's attitude is. they get secondhand accounts of how his attitude is percieved to be. me i go by facts.


And you know what KG's attitude is because...... ?


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> 
> 
> And you know what KG's attitude is because...... ?


because he balled his fist up and swung at francisco elson's genitals


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

The simple fact that no one in the league except his teammates and Laker execs, have absolutely nothing positive to say about the guy personally should tell you alot. If no one else likes the guy, why should any of us?

Of course that isnt the reason why most of us hate Kobe, just because others do, we hate him from what we see and hear. The guy is very arrogant, which practically warrants hate amongst others, the guy has a newborn child and then goes out and cheats on his wife and child, while in the process he is accused of rape, to what we have heard about the whole Shaq/Kobe thing and then of course what Phil Jackson (Guy that has coached him for 5 seasons) says about the guy and how much he drove him nuts

Shaq and Phil, who have been with the guy for 8 and 5 years respectively, hate the guy with a passion...that should tell you something

Now, I would love to hear your reasoning for hating KG compared to why people hate Kobe


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Whodinee</b>!
> 
> 
> because he balled his fist up and swung at francisco elson's genitals


One little incident like that and you can somehow construe KG's entire attitude from it?

How is that any better than the Kobe-haters?


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> 
> 
> One little incident like that and you can somehow construe KG's entire attitude from it?
> ...



oh. well, why dont you answer your own question? which is better - player A who by all accounts plays by the rules but is seen as a introverted loner and problem child. or player B, who acts like mr clean but takes unsolicited cheap shots at players that are not even close to his level? 

knowlege really is power. see, nobody even really knows about the KG thing. Even the rickert punching incident, i found out on this board, if i didnt i wouldnt have known about it. nobody reported it. for players like KG for some reason these things are covered up well. but for kobe if he even comments, which is short of punching or cheapshotting guys.... national headlines, instant controversy, haters come out of the woodworks. it sucks, its whats wrong with the media and america but.... oh well its just a little incident isnt it? couldnt hurt anyone except Elsons chances of bearing children and rickerts ego


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

I'm not saying that I like KG, because I honestly don't, but to bring up that reason why you hate KG and then ask "Why the hell should I hate Kobe?" almost made milk spurt out of my nose


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> I'm not saying that I like KG, because I honestly don't, but to bring up that reason why you hate KG and then ask "Why the hell should I hate Kobe?" almost made milk spurt out of my nose


 you are so right. i can remember at least 50 times when Kobe socked up someones jewels. how short my memory is


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Whodinee</b>!
> 
> 
> you are so right. i can remember at least 50 times when Kobe socked up someones jewels. how short my memory is


You just don't get it

I almost feel sorry for you

The only logical reason I can imagine you liking Kobe is that you MUST be a Laker fan...am I right?

If so, then I'll quit busting your balls (no pun intended)


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> You just don't get it
> ...



nope, not a laker fan. lemme ask you something, are you a Bulls fan? i think you are, which would put you in with the #1 most common kobe haters - deranged MJ fanatic obsessing that kobe copys him and will somehow taint his legacy


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Whodinee</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> nope, not a laker fan. lemme ask you something, are you a Bulls fan? i think you are, which would put you in with the #1 most common kobe haters - deranged MJ fanatic obsessing that kobe copys him and will somehow taint his legacy


Actually I'm not a Bulls fan, I don't have any particular favorite teams considering I live in a city and state that has no NBA team, but I do find myself rooting for the Rockets alot though (Hakeem was one of my favorite players)

Me being a fan of any team or any player has nothing to do with why I hate Kobe. I hate Kobe for the same reason every other sane person does


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

Reasons not to hate Kobe? Hmm? How about the old saying, never judge a man unless you have walked a mile in his shoes. 

People don't know, they assume, none of these "haters" know Kobe, know what has really happened in his life.

I don't care about people who hate him for off the court stuff, thats their decision, I just think they might be missing something.

And if you hate Kobe the basketball player, you probably don't love the game, because I can find no fault with the effort he has always put forth, the hard work he puts in, and the passion and creativity he plays with.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> Reasons not to hate Kobe? Hmm? How about the old saying, never judge a man unless you have walked a mile in his shoes.
> 
> People don't know, they assume, none of these "haters" know Kobe, know what has really happened in his life.
> ...


I already made it clear that I hate the guy Off the court, not on it. I enjoy watching him play



> I just think they might be missing something.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> I already made it clear that I hate the guy Off the court, not on it. I enjoy watching him play


oh the mysterious off court issues


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> The simple fact that no one in the league except his teammates and Laker execs, have absolutely nothing positive to say about the guy personally should tell you alot. If no one else likes the guy, why should any of us?
> 
> Of course that isnt the reason why most of us hate Kobe, just because others do, we hate him from what we see and hear. The guy is very arrogant, which practically warrants hate amongst others, the guy has a newborn child and then goes out and cheats on his wife and child, while in the process he is accused of rape, to what we have heard about the whole Shaq/Kobe thing and then of course what Phil Jackson (Guy that has coached him for 5 seasons) says about the guy and how much he drove him nuts
> ...


Most famous NBA stars cheat and are arrogant, in fact it's their defining qualities. If you hate Kobe for it, there's absolutely no reason you wouldn't hate MJ or Shaq for it, as both are adulterers who are exceedingly arrogant.

As far as Shaq and Phil hating Kobe....that’s pretty much it. Unless you take sportswriters like Charlie Rosen seriously (nobody does, or should), you're still ignoring all the good things his former teammates have said about him (Fisher, Fox, Russell, etc., as well as current teammates) and all the good things coaches have said about him (Jim Cleamons, Tex Winters, etc., and those two coaches said those good things about Kobe _after_ they left the organization). The fact that Phil would ask on two occasions to trade away Kobe (the Lakers only future) for Kidd and Marion back in 2000 and then again last season, pretty much tells you all you need to know about Phil; the guy never wanted to have a good relationship with Kobe and didn't care about the Lakers future. He said "Me or Kobe". Gee, pretty easy choice there. :laugh: 

Point blank, I very much doubt you've followed anything relevant about Kobe except what you've read on ESPN, which pretty much invalidates your opinion. You really don't follow Kobe or the Lakers all that closely, just admit it.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

I guess everyone hates players for different reasons

You say it's dumb to hate someone for being arrogant? How so? Infact I already made it clear in this thread a couple of pages back that Arrogance is my Pet Peeve, I really don't like anyone who is arrogant or who has a bad attitude

And you think it's a joke to hate someone for their Off-Court Issues? Yet you hate Jason Kidd for his?

It is possible you know that Kobe commited a worse crime than Jason Kidd, but the fact is we will never know, which will always have me wondering about him for as long as he is around

You simply put it that you were a Kobe fan, ok, so I understand why you don't hate him and why you're having a hard time coping with the fact that others do hate him

If you think hard enough, what reason is there to even like the guy? After all this drama with him, should I just get up and say "I think I like Kobe now!"

There just isnt any reason for me or even other people, to like the guy after all he has gone through.... is that so hard to understand?


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

But EHL..... Sir Charley Rosen is a very intelligent and unbiased NBA analyst.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> Most famous NBA stars cheat and are arrogant, in fact it's their defining qualities. If you hate Kobe for it, there's absolutely no reason you wouldn't hate MJ or Shaq for it, as both are adulterers who are exceedingly arrogant.
> ...


I knew this would happen, this is why I tried to avoid this topic, but now I know that the clan consisting of EHL, Hong Kong Fooey and new member Whodini are going to beat this topic to death

And quit trying to imply that I have no knowledge at all and that I don't know what is going on, the simple fact is you're a homer (a very big one at that) and nothing can convince you that Kobe should be hated by others

When you try and turn everything into a positive for Kobe, is when you know you need to look in the mirror and ask yourself if you arent totally obssessed

This topic will probably end up going 20 pages or so with me against like 5 Laker fans, so I would much rather just leave it at this

People hate Kobe, Get Over It

:grinning:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> There just isnt any reason for me or even other people, to like the guy after all he has gone through.... is that so hard to understand?


Yes because, like most Kobe haters, they hate blindly, hate without regard to logic, or hate because he's a Laker/has ugly face. They read ESPN, they regurgitate it ad nauseum here, and then preach it continually whenever Kobe or his personality is brought up. They don't really follow the guy closely, they don't follow the Lakers at all. They're ignorant. Dare I say you fit this characterization perfectly?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> I knew this would happen, this is why I tried to avoid this topic, but now I know that the clan consisting of EHL, Hong Kong Fooey and new member Whodini are going to beat this topic to death
> ...


Translation; I can't argue with you, because I only read ESPN.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

i hate kobe because hes the best player in the league and is starting to prove and will prove everybody wrong, when he shows hes a great leader and his team makes the second round this year.

i hate him cuz he keeps proving everyone wrong...


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DirtyDirk41</b>!
> When asked if he used a condom:
> 
> Kobe: "Nope, there wasnt one around"
> ...


see Kobe is a down to earth, everyday guy

how can't u love him?


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes because, like most Kobe haters, they hate blindly, hate without regard to logic, or hate because he's a Laker/has ugly face. They read ESPN, they regurgitate it ad nauseum here, and then preach it continually whenever Kobe or his personality is brought up. They don't really follow the guy closely, they don't follow the Lakers at all. They're ignorant. Dare I say you fit this characterization perfectly?



Game over.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>shobe42</b>!
> i hate kobe because hes the best player in the league


I think this is why I hate Kobe. Garnett, Duncan and Shaq are all superior, Kobe and TMac barely enter the argument.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

Kobe complains about poor calls and thats about it. A guy like Duncan on the other hand is a different story, he has stretches were he is constantly complaining, even if the play involves a teammate.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

That annoys me about Kobe as well. He'll yell "HEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!" or "AYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYE!" and then he'll stand around and look at the ref and come back late on defense. That seriously annoys me.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Greg Ostertag!</b>!
> 
> 
> I think this is why I hate Kobe. Garnett, Duncan and Shaq are all superior, Kobe and TMac barely enter the argument.


You can't even explain this? Go ahead and try.


----------



## tatahbenitez (Jun 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by EHL!
> 
> Yes because, like most Kobe haters, they hate blindly, hate without regard to logic, or hate because he's a Laker/has ugly face. They read ESPN, they regurgitate it ad nauseum here, and then preach it continually whenever Kobe or his personality is brought up. They don't really follow the guy closely, they don't follow the Lakers at all. They're ignorant. Dare I say you fit this characterization perfectly?


And how can any basketball fan closely follow Kobe? He is a very private person and there is no way the average fan could know what kind of person Kobe is. Can you please tell me how you personally know Kobe? What his likes and dislikes are? Even his former Laker teammates and some of the current ones have no idea what makes this guy tick. The only way the casual basketball fan would know anything about Kobe is by the media. You can't blame the fans for that and making their own opinions about him. Why don't you try to give these Kobe haters reasons/examples of how Kobe isn't what they claim to be?

Look, there is no one living or dead that everyone loves (not even Mother Teresa or Kermit the Frog is universally loved). And there will be some who will be despised more than admired. The reasons are going to be plenty and not all of them will be to your liking, but that's life.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> 
> 
> Exactly. People who hate Kobe don't hate him because is gifted or successful, just like you don't hate McGrady for being so gifted. Its personality and how they come off that bothers people.


The reasons why one person hates on a particular athlete do not have to be universal.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> There's not ONE but a few reasons to hate Kobe:
> 
> 1- He is gifted;
> ...


As a Kobe fan, I know this to be true! I've heard haters express there discuss with Kobe because of his arrogance, because of his skills, because he was fortunate enough to play for LA with Shaq and Phil Jackson and win 3 rings. 

Good post Paulo!


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> And if you hate Kobe the basketball player, you probably don't love the game, because I can find no fault with the effort he has always put forth, the hard work he puts in, and the passion and creativity he plays with.


This is absolutely untrue. You find no fault in the way he plays because you're a homer. As a basketball fan it is often very frustrating to watch the way he plays. Case and point: Game 2 of the finals. Kobe pretty much blows the game for the Lakers in the fourth with his selfish play and horrendous shot selection but at the last second he finally hits an amazing shot to win the game. All you're going to remember is Kobe's great clutch play but the rest of us know better. Nobody likes selfish, individualistic play and that's what you get from Kobe sometimes. This year that's going to be more evident than ever.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> And how can any basketball fan closely follow Kobe? He is a very private person and there is no way the average fan could know what kind of person Kobe is. Can you please tell me how you personally know Kobe? What his likes and dislikes are? Even his former Laker teammates and some of the current ones have no idea what makes this guy tick. The only way the casual basketball fan would know anything about Kobe is by the media. You can't blame the fans for that and making their own opinions about him. Why don't you try to give these Kobe haters reasons/examples of how Kobe isn't what they claim to be?





> This is absolutely untrue. You find no fault in the way he plays because you're a homer. As a basketball fan it is often very frustrating to watch the way he plays. Case and point: Game 2 of the finals. Kobe pretty much blows the game for the Lakers in the fourth with his selfish play and horrendous shot selection but at the last second he finally hits an amazing shot to win the game. All you're going to remember is Kobe's great clutch play but the rest of us know better. Nobody likes selfish, individualistic play and that's what you get from Kobe sometimes. This year that's going to be more evident than ever.


:clap:


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> 
> 
> This is absolutely untrue. You find no fault in the way he plays because you're a homer. As a basketball fan it is often very frustrating to watch the way he plays. Case and point: Game 2 of the finals. Kobe pretty much blows the game for the Lakers in the fourth with his selfish play and horrendous shot selection but at the last second he finally hits an amazing shot to win the game. All you're going to remember is Kobe's great clutch play but the rest of us know better. Nobody likes selfish, individualistic play and that's what you get from Kobe sometimes. This year that's going to be more evident than ever.


If i didn't know more of you posting, Captain (and underachieving GM  ) i'd call you a hater....

Look, it's true that Kobe has his "mind-lapses", when he wants to do too much and gets disrupting the offense and seem like a ball-hog.
Like last years' finals, as you so adequately (sp?) quoted.

Me,as a Lakers (first) and Kobe (distant second) fan, i try to see the bigger picture: Kobe as the guy who is an unstoppable offensive force. who is one (not to say the best) of the best players in the league, and the guy who only needs to learn a little about leadership and team-concept to be one of the greatest ever...

One Knock on Kobe has always been his "selfish" play. However, eventhough i dared a few posters, no one could ever give me 5 SG who had more APG than Kobe the last few years...

One can hate Kobe. The cockiness. the attitude. the introspective ways. that's allright for me, for i only wish he had some Magic in him (the way Shaq had).

But, as a basketball fan, you can't hate his play. You just can't. It would be an heresy...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> 
> 
> This is absolutely untrue. You find no fault in the way he plays because you're a homer. As a basketball fan it is often very frustrating to watch the way he plays. Case and point: Game 2 of the finals. Kobe pretty much blows the game for the Lakers in the fourth with his selfish play and horrendous shot selection but at the last second he finally hits an amazing shot to win the game. All you're going to remember is Kobe's great clutch play but the rest of us know better. Nobody likes selfish, individualistic play and that's what you get from Kobe sometimes. This year that's going to be more evident than ever.


Great Post. Like I have said there are some of us out there who simply don't like the way the guy plays ball. I previously mentioned how he play's like the antithesis of my fav player of all time, Magic. I watched the Lakers a lot over the years and the quoted case was not the only time Kobe would play selfich and individualistic to point of being a detriment to the team. 

Put it another way, if you were playing a pickup game and Lebron and Kobe came along. Both obviously would be amazing to watch but who would people like to play with. I think it would be a lot more fun playing with a Lebron who seems to enjoy getting an assist as much as scoring then being a bystander while watching Kobe put on a show. The assists numbers Paulo brought up are very misleading because no other top notch SG (till T-mac this year) has had the ball in their hands as much and has had a gargantuan athletic freak to give the ball to inside for easy assists.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> 
> 
> This is absolutely untrue. You find no fault in the way he plays because you're a homer. As a basketball fan it is often very frustrating to watch the way he plays. Case and point: Game 2 of the finals. Kobe pretty much blows the game for the Lakers in the fourth with his selfish play and horrendous shot selection but at the last second he finally hits an amazing shot to win the game. All you're going to remember is Kobe's great clutch play but the rest of us know better. Nobody likes selfish, individualistic play and that's what you get from Kobe sometimes. This year that's going to be more evident than ever.


No but it is. Im no homer, I am guy who loves the NBA and the game of basketball. You on the other hand are ignorant and clearly have a distorted perception of Kobe's game. 

Kobe pretty much blows the game for the Lakers in the 4th huh? If by blow the game you mean do whatever it takes to win, hustle, and make plays on D, then ya I guess he was blowing it. 

Nobody on that Laker team outside of him and Shaq could buy a bucket the ENTIRE series, so why dont you come back down to earth, realize the talents this guy brings to the court, and understand that he was just trying to give his team its best chance to win.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> 
> 
> No but it is. *Im no homer*, I am guy who loves the NBA and the game of basketball. You on the other hand are ignorant and clearly have a distorted perception of Kobe's game.
> ...


http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/search.php?s=&action=showresults&searchid=137296


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>tatahbenitez</b>!
> 
> 
> And how can any basketball fan closely follow Kobe? He is a very private person and there is no way the average fan could know what kind of person Kobe is. Can you please tell me how you personally know Kobe? What his likes and dislikes are? Even his former Laker teammates and some of the current ones have no idea what makes this guy tick. The only way the casual basketball fan would know anything about Kobe is by the media. You can't blame the fans for that and making their own opinions about him. Why don't you try to give these Kobe haters reasons/examples of how Kobe isn't what they claim to be?
> ...


OK, but you contradict yourself. You ask "How can his teammates know him if he's a private person", yet you're _assuming_ he's such a private person that his teammates couldn't possibly know him personally. And again, I'm not claiming I know Kobe, never have. Difference is that I listen to what his teammates and coaches say, and outside of Phil and Shaq, close to every comment about Kobe from his teammates/coaches has been very positive. It's no coincidence that certain sportswriters are very positive about everything Phil and Shaq and very negative about everything Kobe. 

And I don't know why you have that line in your sig *Jewelz*, I've never said any such thing on this board. Then again, you've coped out of the discussion so I wouldn't expect you to actually be honest. Come to think of it, you remind me of this other poster named Chise, I wonder....


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> Come to think of it, you remind me of this other poster named Chise, I wonder....


I've been thinking the exact same thing. Jewelz is a big T-Mac fan too.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> OK, but you contradict yourself. You ask "How can his teammates know him if he's a private person", yet you're _assuming_ he's such a private person that his teammates couldn't possibly know him personally. And again, I'm not claiming I know Kobe, never have. Difference is that I listen to what his teammates and coaches say, and outside of Phil and Shaq, *close to every comment about Kobe from his teammates/coaches has been very positive*. It's no coincidence that certain sportswriters are very positive about everything Phil and Shaq and very negative about everything Kobe.


Do you honestly believe that anyone working with the guy would openly say anything negative about him? Even Phil and Shaq said positive things about Kobe while they were there, and once they were gone, they finally exposed the guy for who he truely is



> And I don't know why you have that line in your sig Jewelz, I've never said any such thing on this board


Not on this board, but you did on this other board called "RealGM"

Here is the link to your quote, it is at the very bottom of the page

http://www.realgm.com/boards/viewtopic.php?t=302020&sid=9a84fc0d4f7a3b3d66d12b592c2b3dde


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> Do you honestly believe that anyone working with the guy would openly say anything negative about him? Even Phil and Shaq said positive things about Kobe while they were there, and once they were gone, they finally exposed the guy for who he truely is


This is why it's pointless to have Jewelz debates. The guy didn't closely read my previous posts in this thread, where I said that both Cleamons and Winters said glowing things about Kobe _after_ they left the Lakers organization this summer. 



> Not on this board, but you did on this other board called "RealGM"


So, are you the previously banned Half-Amazing or are you Chise? 



> Here is the link to your quote, it is at the very bottom of the page
> 
> http://www.realgm.com/boards/viewtopic.php?t=302020&sid=9a84fc0d4f7a3b3d66d12b592c2b3dde


Haha, now I remember that. Oh wait, you actually thought I was being serious? :laugh: Interesting, you exhibit the same inability to see sarcasm as Chise did. Again, I wonder….


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, now I remember that. Oh wait, you actually thought I was being serious? :laugh: Interesting, you exhibit the same inability to see sarcasm as Chise did. Again, I wonder….


So now you're acting like you didnt mean it? You sure sounded like you meant it from that post and then of course other people replied to your post and ripped on you pretty bad, can you really show your face over there again?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> So now you're acting like you didnt mean it? You sure sounded like you meant it from that post and then of course other people replied to your post and ripped on you pretty bad, can you really show your face over there again?


It got them riled up, pretty funny too. The general board at RealGM is a great place to take a dump every now and then. Never to be taken seriously.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> It got them riled up, pretty funny too. The general board at RealGM is a great place to take a dump every now and then. Never to be taken seriously.


I'm looking on that board right now, it is a complete joke over there :yes:


----------

